# [Wahl Januar 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

Auch dieses Jahr wieder:


Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

Übersicht der letzten Monate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2010)

[x]Die Linke
Ich kann zwar noch nicht wählen(sorry falls ich darfür Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen)angekreutz hätten müsste.
Aber wenn ich es könnte würde ich die Wählen

@ruvyen

Warum wählst du die Grünen?


EDIT: Erhlich gesagt ich find das "Diagramm" nutzlos.Ich kann davon gar nicht richtig ablesen für wen gestimmt wurde.Würde ein Balkendiagramm nicht mehr Sinn machen?Es scheint als ob die Linke jeden Monat 100% hat und es keine Schwankungen gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> [x]Die Linke
> Ich kann zwar noch nicht wählen(sorry falls ich darfür Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen)angekreutz hätten müsste.
> Aber wenn ich es könnte würde ich die Wählen


 
Jeder kann hier wählen, egal wie alt er ist. 

PS: Wer hat denn die Grünen gewählt?


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> PS: Wer hat denn die Grünen gewählt?


Ich meine ruvyen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich meine ruvyen


 
Die haben schon zwei Stimmen... 
Verdammt, ich habe mich verdrückt, wollte doch die FDP mal haben, wird Zeit, dass ich zu meinem Reichtum stehe.


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die haben schon zwei Stimmen...


Vielleicht hast du ja die Grünen angecklickt


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja die Grünen angecklickt


 
Eben drum.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> [x]Die Linke
> Ich kann zwar noch nicht wählen(sorry falls ich darfür Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen)angekreutz hätten müsste.
> Aber wenn ich es könnte würde ich die Wählen



Da bin ich aber sehr froh, dass du noch nicht wählen darfst 

[X] Piraten ahoi 

mfg

bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @ruvyen
> 
> Warum wählst du die Grünen?



Weil es die einzige Partei ist, die sich zumindest teilweise über die imho alles entscheidenden Probleme im Bereich Umwelt, Klima und regenerative Versorgung im klaren ist. Außerdem sind sie die einzige Partei, die in den letzten Jahren mal an einer Regierung beteiligt waren, bei der ich den Eindruck hatte, dass sie versuchen, einige ihrer versprochenen Ziele auch zu erreichen (Agrarwende, EEG, Atomausstieg), anstatt jede einzelne Entscheidung zu einem komplett unbrauchbaren Kompromiss zu verschlimmbessern, nur um hinterher behaupten zu können, man hätte der anderen Partei die Stirn geboten.




> EDIT: Erhlich gesagt ich find das "Diagramm" nutzlos.Ich kann davon gar nicht richtig ablesen für wen gestimmt wurde.Würde ein Balkendiagramm nicht mehr Sinn machen?Es scheint als ob die Linke jeden Monat 100% hat und es keine Schwankungen gibt



Hmm - es ist n absolutes Standard-Diagram. Wenn das zu schwer zu interpretieren ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ein Balkendiagramm hat jedenfalls das Problem, dass es für jeden Monat eine ganze Reihe von Balken benötigt, was entsprechend mehr Platz einnimmt. Da müsste ich jetzt schon langsam anfangen, ältere Ergebnisse rauszunehmen. So sollte 2010 noch komplett in die Grafik passen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Januar 2010)

Die Grünen sind nicht schlecht.
Nur ich finde das Problem ist einfach das, dass der Umweltschutz extrem teuer ist und nicht durch neue Schulden finanziert werden sollte.
Und da viele andere Länder wie z.b. die USA es nicht so eng sehn mit dem Thema Umweltschutz find ich den Sinn im extremen Umweltschutz schon irgendwie fraglich...

Soll sich aber nicht so lesen, dass ich gegen Umweltschutz bin 
Finds eig. gut nur musste man halt mal nen politischen Kahlschlag machen und den auch vernünftig fördern und finanzieren

Die haun soviel Geld sinnlos zum Fenster hinaus z.b. die Entwicklungshilfe an indien... für was brauch ein Land Entwicklungshilfe, dass sich Atomwaffen leisten kann? Um noch mehr zu baun 

Deswegen wähle ich nur kleine Partein und ich hoff die Wähler dafür werden mehr, damit sich da mal gewaltig was ändernt 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil es die einzige Partei ist, die sich zumindest teilweise über die imho alles entscheidenden Probleme im Bereich Umwelt, Klima und regenerative Versorgung im klaren ist. Außerdem sind sie die einzige Partei, die in den letzten Jahren mal an einer Regierung beteiligt waren, bei der ich den Eindruck hatte, dass sie versuchen, einige ihrer versprochenen Ziele auch zu erreichen (Agrarwende, EEG, Atomausstieg), anstatt jede einzelne Entscheidung zu einem komplett unbrauchbaren Kompromiss zu verschlimmbessern, nur um hinterher behaupten zu können, man hätte der anderen Partei die Stirn geboten.


Ja,aber ich mein Umweltschutz kann auch nicht alles sein...
Bei den Parteien guck ich auch auf den Umweltschutzaspekt und mir persöhnlich sehr wichtig,aber wir können ja auch nicht den größten Teil unseres Geldes für Morgen Investieren,ausserdem was haben die Grünen noch in ihrem Wahlprogramm?!1 millionen Arbeitsplätze auf Basis von erneuerbaren Energien?!Deutschland braucht meiner Meinung nach eine Ausgegliche Partei die sich nicht nur auf Umweltschutzt beziehen.Oder ist den noch etwas anderes so wichtig wie Umweltschutz?Mir persöhnlich kommt es nähmlich so vor das dieser Aspekt ihr einzig wichtiger ist und die anderen Ziele kommen weit abgeschlagen dahinter.Was mMn bei der Linken und eigentlich jeder anderen großen Partei so ist anders ist.Die Piraten haben sich mMn auch nur auf den Aspekt Datenschutz und Zensurverbietung verschworen.Das einzige andere Ziel das die haben ist afaik das für Studenten das 1. Jahr umsonst sein soll und das wars.Ich find die Grünen ja nicht schlecht,als ich klein wahr hab ich meinen Eltern auch immer gesagt die sollen die Grünen Wählen,aber das die Partei die führende Partei ist?!Nee am leibsten bestandteil einer Koalition,aber garantiert nicht die führende Partei.Ausserdem fahren auch die Mitglieder der Grünen in dicken Limosinen rum.
Mit den Versprochen Zielen hast du natürlich Recht,was ich bei denen auch gut Finde,auch wenn ich mich frage was mit dem Atomaustig ist,der wurde schon ausgehandelt und jetzt streiten sich die Parteien bis wann der hinausgezögert wird,oder was?





			
				ruvyen_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm - es ist n absolutes Standard-Diagram. Wenn das zu schwer zu interpretieren ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ein Balkendiagramm hat jedenfalls das Problem, dass es für jeden Monat eine ganze Reihe von Balken benötigt, was entsprechend mehr Platz einnimmt. Da müsste ich jetzt schon langsam anfangen, ältere Ergebnisse rauszunehmen. So sollte 2010 noch komplett in die Grafik passen.


Wie wärs dann mit einem Balkendiagramm von der Letzen Wahl und dann machen wir noch eine Übersicht der letzen Monaten wie bei den Börsenkursen und nicht mit diesen bedeckenen Farben.Denn es scheint mir wirklich so das die Linke jeden Monat 100% hat und es nie Schwankungen gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2010)

[X]_Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen_

Hui, der erste bis jetzt


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen_



Dito. Ich habe im Moment kein Interesse an Politik...


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2010)

[x]FDP
auch wenn es mir bei ihrem Verhalten in Punkto Vertriebenenverbände, welche die Fortführung "bester" Rot-Grüner Politik ist, und der Fortführung der Politik auf Pump, zunehmend schwerer fällt. Einzige Alternative wäre noch CDU und REP, wobei letztere für mich mittlerweile für das steht, für was die CDU stehen sollte.


----------



## Väinämöinen (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe so abgestimmt, wie letzten Monat auch.



17&4 schrieb:


> Einzige Alternative wäre noch CDU und REP, wobei letztere für mich mittlerweile für das steht, für was die CDU stehen sollte.


Und was wäre das?


----------



## hzdriver (4. Januar 2010)

wer wählt den Piraten Null Plan Null Ahnung Null Konzept ,wenigstens geben sie es zu , dafür Sammeltopf für Pädophile !
wo ist eigentlich die HSP , die hätten wahrscheinlich die Größte Chance , lol

ach so ich bin für ANDERE , mfg


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2010)

hzdriver schrieb:


> wer wählt den Piraten



Raubkopierer natürlich, wer sonst


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. Januar 2010)

hzdriver schrieb:


> wer wählt den Piraten Null Plan Null Ahnung Null Konzept ,wenigstens geben sie es zu , dafür Sammeltopf für Pädophile !
> wo ist eigentlich die HSP , die hätten wahrscheinlich die Größte Chance , lol
> 
> ach so ich bin für ANDERE , mfg


Prima, eine Partei wegen eines Mitgliedes zu pauschalisieren ist immer einfach. Aber mal nachzudenken, welche Ziele die haben, das kommt dir diesem Kommentar nach zu urteilen nicht in den Sinn. Außerdem, wer weiß denn bitte, wieviele Pädophilen es in den "Volksparteien" gibt? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, an einen Abgeordneten, der mal ausgepackt hat. Der hat soweit ich weiß mal gesagt, was alles so im Bundestag abgeht. Der wurde dann aber auch sehr schnell mundtot gemacht. (Nein ich hab da jetz keinen Link zur Quelle)

Desweiteren ist die HSP nie eine offizielle, gemeldete Partei gewesen, das war nur ein Gag für den Film.

Du bist für ANDERE...und welche genau? Ich meine, wer einen solch durchdachten Beitrag schreiben kann, der weiß doch sicherlich auch, welche kleinere Partei er genau wählt und vorallem warum.

Achja, ich würde vorerst die Linke wählen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Prima, eine Partei wegen eines Mitgliedes zu pauschalisieren ist immer einfach. Aber mal nachzudenken, welche Ziele die haben, das kommt dir diesem Kommentar nach zu urteilen nicht in den Sinn.



Ziele haben sie, aber nicht genug. Das ist meine Meinung zu dieser Gruppierung, extrem kurz und prägnant auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind nicht schlecht.
> Nur ich finde das Problem ist einfach das, dass der Umweltschutz extrem teuer ist und nicht durch neue Schulden finanziert werden sollte.



Umweltschutz besteht imho in erster Linie in dem, was man nicht macht.
Und eine zukunftstaugliches Wirtschaftsystem, das nicht auf veralteter Industrie (z.B. Automobil) basiert, ein Verkehrssystem das nicht von seltenen Rohstoffen abhängig ist, die Erhaltung von Böden in einem Zustand, in dem sie einen auch noch in 20 Jahren ernähern oder z.B. schlichtweg die Reduzierung der in Form von Öl-Einkauf ins Ausland abfließenden Kapitalmengen ist imho auch keine Ausgabe, sondern im Gegenteil eine Einsparung.
Schulden machen wir zur Zeit, weil wir pauschal die Wirtschaft subventionieren, weil wir ein Finanzsystem wieder aufbauen, das nachweislich zu großen Problemen führt,...
Und da viele andere Länder wie z.b. die USA es nicht so eng sehn mit dem Thema Umweltschutz find ich den Sinn im extremen Umweltschutz schon irgendwie fraglich...



> Finds eig. gut nur musste man halt mal nen politischen Kahlschlag machen und den auch vernünftig fördern und finanzieren





> Deswegen wähle ich nur kleine Partein und ich hoff die Wähler dafür werden mehr, damit sich da mal gewaltig was ändernt



Das Problem bei allen kleinen Parteien, die ich mir bislang angeguckt habe, ist, dass sie selbst auch keine Ahnung haben. Es ist relativ einfach, im nachhinein der Politik vorzuwerfen, was sie falsch gemacht hat. Zum Teil ist es auch noch einfach, die Gründe zu umgehen, warum es falsch gemacht wurde (z.B. Lobby-Hörigkeit, Besetzung von Posten nach Person und nicht nach Kompetenz) - aber es ist verdammt schwer, eine Alternative vorzuschlagen, was man denn sonst machen sollte. Das, was von den kleinen Parteien dazu kommt, ist im besten Fall Schweigen - im Worst-Case sowas wie die universelle Kultur-GEZ der Piraten :$

Da wähl ich dann doch lieber eine Partei, die zwar in ihrem breiteren Programm einige Elemente hat, die ich nicht mag und die in ihrer Führung einige Personen hat, die das ganz als reine Karriere betrachten - die aber zumindest in einigen Punkten ein belastbares Konzept vorlegen kann.




thrian schrieb:


> Ja,aber ich mein Umweltschutz kann auch nicht alles sein...
> Bei den Parteien guck ich auch auf den Umweltschutzaspekt und mir persöhnlich sehr wichtig,aber wir können ja auch nicht den größten Teil unseres Geldes für Morgen Investieren



Sicherlich gibt es auch andere wichtige Aspekte als "morgen" - aber wenn man "morgen" vernachlässigt, um heute notdürftig nachzubessern, befindet man sich in einer Todesspirale. Und die dreht sich zunehmend schneller.

Mal so zur Orientierung:
Im Haushalt für 2009 waren vorgesehen (nach Sektionen - d.h. davon geht ein Teil erstmal in die staatliche Verwaltung der entsprechenden Bereiche)
- 1,4 Milliarden für Umwelt-/Naturschutz und Klimaschutz und Reaktorsicherheit (bzw. Endlagersicherheit) zusammen
- 1,8 Milliarden für Bundeskanzlerin und Kanzleramt
- 3 Milliarden für das auswertige Amt
- 10,2 Milliarden für Forschung und Bildung
- 31 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr

Lieg ich wirklich so falsch, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Rettung des Ökosystems eine höhere Priorität haben sollte, als Merkels Arsch?



> ausserdem was haben die Grünen noch in ihrem Wahlprogramm?!



Gleichberechtigung, Soziale Unterstützung, Oberflächliche Änderungen am Schulsystem und ähnliches Gedöhns, mit dem man sich bei diversen Gruppierungen einschleimen kann und bei dem der Erfolg i.d.R. eher vom Zufall abhängt. 



> Deutschland braucht meiner Meinung nach eine Ausgegliche Partei die sich nicht nur auf Umweltschutzt beziehen.



Imho braucht Deutschland eine ausgeglichene Regierung, die kann gern aus mehreren Parteien beistehen, von denen sich z.B. eine auf Umweltschutz konzentriert.
In der aktuellen Politik ist er imho der Aspekt, bei dem der Unterschied zwischen der Beachtung, die er kriegen sollte und der, die er tatsächlich bekommt, am größten ist.



> Mit den Versprochen Zielen hast du natürlich Recht,was ich bei denen auch gut Finde,auch wenn ich mich frage was mit dem Atomaustig ist,der wurde schon ausgehandelt und jetzt streiten sich die Parteien bis wann der hinausgezögert wird,oder was?



Der Atomausstieg wurden zwischen Bundesregierung und Atomindustrie ausgehandelt und unterschrieben - mit einer ökonomisch ausreichenden Flexibilität für die Unternehmen und einer ökologisch/ökonomisch akzeptablen Restlaufzeit/Risiko/Müllmenge. Dann hat die Atomindustrie begonnen, jede sich bietende Gelegenheit zu nutzen, die Stilllegung alter Reaktoren weiter zu verschieben (und seit die Union mitregiert gabs viele Gelegenheiten) - sogar wenn es dafür nötig war, die Reaktoren über längere Zeit stillzulegen (soviel zum Thema "wir können nicht drauf verzichten")
Das Ziel wird jetzt klar (bzw. für die halbblinden nach der NRW-Wahl): Die Verträge bestehen weiterhin zwischen Bundesregierung und Atomindustrie.
Die Union will keinen Atomausstieg
Die FDP will keinen Atomausstieg
Die Unternehmen wollen keinen Atomausstieg
und die Reaktoren sind zwar in schlechterem Zustand denn je (was die Bevölkerung aber maximal eine Woche nach einem Störfall bedenkt), z.T. seit Jahren nicht auf Volllast gewesen (was die Bevölkerung gar nicht interessiert) und die Endlagersituation präsentiert sich schlimmer denn je (was außerhalb der Umgebung der Asse bzw. dem Wendland sowieso allen egal ist), aber es ist in den letzten Jahren (genauer: seit 2005. Welch ein Zufall) keine Anlage mehr offiziell stillgelegt worden.
Also der ideale Zeitpunkt, um den Vertrag aufzulösen.



> Wie wärs dann mit einem Balkendiagramm von der Letzen Wahl und dann machen wir noch eine Übersicht der letzen Monaten wie bei den Börsenkursen und nicht mit diesen bedeckenen Farben.Denn es scheint mir wirklich so das die Linke jeden Monat 100% hat und es nie Schwankungen gibt.



Ein Balkendiagramm zur letzten Wahl findest du im Thread zur letzten Wahl 
Ein nicht gestapeltes Verlaufsdiagramm würde ungefähr so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Imho definitiv kein Fortschritt, was die Ablesbarkeit angeht.


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - 1,4 Milliarden für Umwelt-/Naturschutz und Klimaschutz und Reaktorsicherheit (bzw. Endlagersicherheit) zusammen
> - 1,8 Milliarden für Bundeskanzlerin und Kanzleramt
> - 3 Milliarden für das auswertige Amt
> - 10,2 Milliarden für Forschung und Bildung
> - 31 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr


Heftig 
Und soviel bezahlen wir für knapp 600 Leute 
Aber stimmt das echt mit den 31 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr?
Durchschnittlich gibt ein Land afaik  nicht mehr als 5% für Millitär aus...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lieg ich wirklich so falsch, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Rettung des Ökosystems eine höhere Priorität haben sollte, als Merkels Arsch?


Du liegst natürlich nicht falsch





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gleichberechtigung, Soziale Unterstützung, Oberflächliche Änderungen am Schulsystem und ähnliches Gedöhns, mit dem man sich bei diversen Gruppierungen einschleimen kann und bei dem der Erfolg i.d.R. eher vom Zufall abhängt.


Kann es sein das du Grünen Populistisch findest?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho braucht Deutschland eine ausgeglichene Regierung, die kann gern aus mehreren Parteien beistehen, von denen sich z.B. eine auf Umweltschutz konzentriert.


Meiner Meinung nach ist das zwar Theoretisch das beste,aber in der Praxis wirt es wohl nie passieren[u.a. weil sich die Parteien die eine Koalition bilden,sich untereinander zerstreiten können und dann ein (Gesetzes-)Entwurf einer Partei abgelehnt wird]





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Ziel wird jetzt klar (bzw. für die halbblinden nach der NRW-Wahl)


Warum halbblind?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Balkendiagramm zur letzten Wahl findest du im Thread zur letzten Wahl


 Oh hast recht 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho definitiv kein Fortschritt, was die Ablesbarkeit angeht.


Hast recht,trotzdem weiß ich jetzt wenigstens wieviele Leute die Linkspartei gewählt haben


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Die Grünen


----------



## der Türke (4. Januar 2010)

Da ich leider auch nicht Wählen kann.

ich bin dennoch auf der Seite der Grünen und der Piratenpartei.

Ich wünschte man könnte wenigsten die Komunal wahlen wählen gehen da man schon mehr als 6 Jahre hier lebt......

(kann es sein das sich hier Politisches gerenkel immer mehr Häuft? das ist doch ein Hardware Forum, dachte ich zumindest)


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umweltschutz besteht imho in erster Linie in dem, was man nicht macht.
> Und eine zukunftstaugliches Wirtschaftsystem, das nicht auf veralteter Industrie (z.B. Automobil) basiert, ein Verkehrssystem das nicht von seltenen Rohstoffen abhängig ist, die Erhaltung von Böden in einem Zustand, in dem sie einen auch noch in 20 Jahren ernähern oder z.B. schlichtweg die Reduzierung der in Form von Öl-Einkauf ins Ausland abfließenden Kapitalmengen ist imho auch keine Ausgabe, sondern im Gegenteil eine Einsparung.
> Schulden machen wir zur Zeit, weil wir pauschal die Wirtschaft subventionieren, weil wir ein Finanzsystem wieder aufbauen, das nachweislich zu großen Problemen führt,...
> Und da viele andere Länder wie z.b. die USA es nicht so eng sehn mit dem Thema Umweltschutz find ich den Sinn im extremen Umweltschutz schon irgendwie fraglich...



Und die erhaltung bzw. Sanierung von Böden ist auch eine sehr teure Angelgenheit was viel Geld kostet, vorallem in den alten Chemiegebieten der DDR musste man viel tun...
Alternative Antriebssysteme sind teuer, wobei ich glaub nur die ersten 300 000 elektroautos vom staat subventioniert werden.
Das gleiche gilt z.b. für Solaranlagen, die Einspeisung wird ja auch subventioniert...

Im Prinzip bin ich ja dafür, dass man das ganze fördert. Aber da die die Steuergelder lieber für andern scheiß raushauen und dann kein Geld mehr für wichtige Themen haben 
Und dann bleiben halt nur noch die Schulden übrig und um das sehr gut zu fördern müssen noch mehr gemacht werden und das seh ich net ein.

Wobei man auch sinnvoll sparen könnte, das Land Baden-Württemberg gibt pro Jahr 500 Millionen für Straßenbeleuchtung aus.
Die modernisierungszeit ist aber von 1997 bis 2018 angesetzt, was imo viel zu lange ist.
Da man durch effizientere Beleuchtung 50% energie einsparen könnte und somit viel schneller viel Geld sparen kann.
Und das ist nur ein kleiner Teil wo man sich an den Kopf fassen muss, wie unsere Regierungen verschwenderisch oder unklug mit Geld umgehen






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem bei allen kleinen Parteien, die ich mir bislang angeguckt habe, ist, dass sie selbst auch keine Ahnung haben. Es ist relativ einfach, im nachhinein der Politik vorzuwerfen, was sie falsch gemacht hat. Zum Teil ist es auch noch einfach, die Gründe zu umgehen, warum es falsch gemacht wurde (z.B. Lobby-Hörigkeit, Besetzung von Posten nach Person und nicht nach Kompetenz) - aber es ist verdammt schwer, eine Alternative vorzuschlagen, was man denn sonst machen sollte. Das, was von den kleinen Parteien dazu kommt, ist im besten Fall Schweigen - im Worst-Case sowas wie die universelle Kultur-GEZ der Piraten :$



Ich seh das eher so, dass wenn man die kleinen Parteien wählt die großen keine Stimmen bekommen und so eher auf kolaitionen eingehen müssen.
Und um die Wählerstimmen zurückzugewinnen müssten sie halt endlich mal ihren Arsch bewegen und auch was gescheites machen
Aber leider denken so viel zu wenig Leute und wählen wie schon seit 20 jahren die CDU.... so kommt nie Veränderung ins Land
Bestes bsp. für politische inkompetenz ist eig. Günther Oettinger, hat nur scheiß verzapft während er in BW an der Regierung war und jetzt bevor die Wahlen anstehen lässt man sich einfach ins EU Parlament "versetzen", weil er genau weiß das es ein Wahldebakel diesmal für ihn wird....
Aber das wäre eig. schon offtopic


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Heftig
> Und soviel bezahlen wir für knapp 600 Leute
> Aber stimmt das echt mit den 31 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr?
> Durchschnittlich gibt ein Land afaik  nicht mehr als 5% für Millitär aus...



Waren fürs "Bundesministerium für Verteidigung" eingeplant, ja. Und es ging nicht um einmalige Anschaffungen, 2008 waren es nämlich auch 29 Milliearden.

Aber es gibt halt Politiker, die es extrem wichtig finden, dass das deutsche Militär mit hoffnungslos überteuerten A400M und Eurofightern fliegt, den teuersten Schützenpanzer der Welt hat und tonnenweise AUVs einkauft - und diese Politiker werden gewählt.



> Kann es sein das du Grünen Populistisch findest?



Ich finde jeden Politiker populistisch, von dem ich bislang gehört habe. Meiner Einschätzung nach ist das auch zwangsläufig so, denn nur mit Populismus bekommt man in dieser "Demokratie" noch nenneswert Stimmen.



> Meiner Meinung nach ist das zwar Theoretisch das beste,aber in der Praxis wirt es wohl nie passieren[u.a. weil sich die Parteien die eine Koalition bilden,sich untereinander zerstreiten können und dann ein (Gesetzes-)Entwurf einer Partei abgelehnt wird]



Tjo - da wären wir wieder bei Parteien, die versuchen, ihre Kernziele möglkichst gut durchzusetzen und bei Parteien, die versuchen, die Pläne anderer möglicht publikumswirksam (s.o.  ) zu durchkreuzen.



> Warum halbblind?



Weil imho alle nötigen Informationen bereits heute auf dem Tisch liegen - wer sehen kann, siehts also schon heute vorraus. (wenn man einfach mal die Augen aufhält... . Mir fällt gerade nur ein Beispiel ein: Einführung einer Ablassregelung, die es der Industrie erlaubt, beliebig Natur zu zerstören, wenn sie im Gegenzug ein bißchen was zahlt - anstelle wie bisher aufwendig Ausgleichsflächen schaffen zu müssen. Darüber haben sich zumindest alle Journalisten aufgeregt, von denen ich einen Artikel drüber gelesen hab und vielleicht auch noch ein paar mehr, die es mitbekommen haben. Nur: Da war rein gar nichts überraschendes dran. Das hatte die FDP 1:1 in ihren Wahlversprechen zu stehen)
Es wird aber auch noch vollblinde geben, die es selbst dann nicht eingestehen 






Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und die erhaltung bzw. Sanierung von Böden ist auch eine sehr teure Angelgenheit was viel Geld kostet, vorallem in den alten Chemiegebieten der DDR musste man viel tun...



Sanierung ist teuer. Erhaltung? Man muss den Leuten schlichtweg das Verhalten verbieten, dass Boden vernichtet. Das kann sogar Einnahmen bringen. Nehmen wir z.B. Flächenverbrauch:
Wir haben eine sinkende Bevölkerung. Wir haben eine Verlagerung der Wirtschaft vom (platzintensiven) primären Sektor zur Dienstleistungs-&Wissensindustrie.
Wieso also werden in Deutschland jeden Tag über 100 ha Boden versiegelt? Eigentlich sollte eher was frei werden. Aber: Abreißen kostet. Große Häuser? Toll! etc.
Einfachste und für den Staat sogar gewinnbringende Maßnahme: Neubaugenehmigungen teuer machen. Land, das sich noch in Staatshand befindet, nicht billig abstoßen (Stichwort: Brandburgische Seen :$ :$), sondern nur noch für schweine hohe Preise abgeben. Wenn ein neues Grundstück fast soviel kostet, wie das Haus, das drauf soll, dann werden sich die Leute dreimal überlegen, ob es nicht vielleicht auch etwas kleiner geht oder ob man nicht vielleicht ein altes Gebäude saniert/ersetzt. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Ostdeutsche Städte, die am Boden liegen, haben mit einmal eine ordentlichen Standortvorteil: Bauflächen, die gerade niemand nutzt.



> Alternative Antriebssysteme sind teuer, wobei ich glaub nur die ersten 300 000 elektroautos vom staat subventioniert werden.
> Das gleiche gilt z.b. für Solaranlagen, die Einspeisung wird ja auch subventioniert...



Genauso (bzw. unterm Strich in geringerem Maße) wie Flugbenzin, Kohleabbau und Kohlekraftwerke, Agradiesel, Straßenbau, Flughäfen (!!!), Atomenergie, etc.
Wenn eine neue Technologie im Vergleich zu einer veralteten attraktiv werden soll, muss man sie nicht unbedingt billig machen - man kann auch einfach dafür sorgen, dass man für die alte das zahlen muss, was sie der Gesellschaft an Kosten verursacht.



> Wobei man auch sinnvoll sparen könnte, das Land Baden-Württemberg gibt pro Jahr 500 Millionen für Straßenbeleuchtung aus.
> Die modernisierungszeit ist aber von 1997 bis 2018 angesetzt, was imo viel zu lange ist.



Hau-Ruckaktionen steigern die Kosten i.d.R. noch, da stimme ich durchaus Leuten zu, die langsame Übergänge bevorzugen. Aber man muss überhaupt erstmal ein klares Ziel haben - und dann alles vermeiden, was in die Gegenrichtung geht. 
Beispiel Kohlekraftwerke.
Offizielles Ziel: Sollen weg
Maßnahme: Stichtag nachdem die Dinger nur noch unter strengen Auflagen zu bauen sind.
Ergebniss: Bundesweit wird mit dem Bau an Kohlekraftwerken mit absurden Kapazitäten begonnen, um vor dem Stichtag Fakten zu schaffen.
Sinnvoll wäre z.B.: CO2-Emissionen so schweine teuer zu machen, dass niemand mehr Kohlekraftwerke will - aber CO2-Zertifikate hat man den Kraftwerksbetreibern geschenkt und sich damit Einnahmen in Milliardenhöhe entgehen lassen.



> Ich seh das eher so, dass wenn man die kleinen Parteien wählt die großen keine Stimmen bekommen und so eher auf kolaitionen eingehen müssen.
> Und um die Wählerstimmen zurückzugewinnen müssten sie halt endlich mal ihren Arsch bewegen und auch was gescheites machen



Hängt davon ab, was du als klein bezeichnest:
Alles <5% ist egal. Die etablierten Parteien kriegen so oder ihren Anteil im Parlament, auch wenn sich 80% der Wählerstimmen auf 40 Kleinstparteien verteilen.
Erst wenn eine einzelne Partei sehr viele Stimmen bekommt und ggf. ins Parlament einziehen könnte (siehe Piraten), ist sie für andere Politiker interessant.



> und jetzt bevor die Wahlen anstehen lässt man sich einfach ins EU Parlament "versetzen", weil er genau weiß das es ein Wahldebakel diesmal für ihn wird....
> Aber das wäre eig. schon offtopic



Stimmt - das deutsche Politiker nicht kapieren bzw. bewusst missachten, was die EU eigentlich/vorgeblich sein soll, ist ein Thema für sich.


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sanierung ist teuer. Erhaltung? Man muss den Leuten schlichtweg das Verhalten verbieten, dass Boden vernichtet. Das kann sogar Einnahmen bringen. Nehmen wir z.B. Flächenverbrauch:



Prinzipiell stimme ich dir ja zu, Vorsorge ist besser wie Sanierung.
Aber oftmals ist es einfach so wie in meinem Bsp. das Schaden angerichtet wurde, welche wir jetzt teuer bezahlen müssen leider 
Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn man sinnvoller mit den Resourcen umgegangen wäre.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso (bzw. unterm Strich in geringerem Maße) wie Flugbenzin, Kohleabbau und Kohlekraftwerke, Agradiesel, Straßenbau, Flughäfen (!!!), Atomenergie, etc.
> Wenn eine neue Technologie im Vergleich zu einer veralteten attraktiv werden soll, muss man sie nicht unbedingt billig machen - man kann auch einfach dafür sorgen, dass man für die alte das zahlen muss, was sie der Gesellschaft an Kosten verursacht.



Soweit ich weiß, ist Flugbenzin nur steuerfrei. Bringt zwar keine Einnahmen, aber kostet auch nichts.
Kohleabbau ist das paradebeispiel, wie unsinnig subventionen bzw. teuer diese sein können. Aber man muss auch daran denken, dass man es nicht von jetzt auf nachher einstellen kann, da somit viele Arbeitsplätze verloren gehn.
Ohne Subventionierung von Agrardiesel wären unsere Bauern nicht mehr konkurenzfähig, von daher muss man dies leider tun auch wenn es Geld kostet.... Und da unsere Gesellschaft immer mehr sparen möchte und nicht bereit ist ein paar cent mehr z.b. für Milch zu bezahlen wird man da leider nicht viel machen können.
Das neue Straßen nicht gebaut bzw. gewartet werden ist ja wohl nicht dein Ernst oder 
Und das Flughäfen subventioniert werden ist mir neu, als Beispiel hierfür nehm ich mal den Flughafen Stuttgart, da ist zwar das Land BW mit Eigentümer, aber der Flughafen wirft Gewinne ab.... 

Von daher finde ich deine Beispiele nicht gerade sehr passend...
Geldvernichtung sind da imo eher so dinge wie die Milliarde Entwicklungshilfe, welche Indien kassiert.... Mehr Atomwaffen braucht die Welt nicht 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hau-Ruckaktionen steigern die Kosten i.d.R. noch, da stimme ich durchaus Leuten zu, die langsame Übergänge bevorzugen. Aber man muss überhaupt erstmal ein klares Ziel haben - und dann alles vermeiden, was in die Gegenrichtung geht.


Naja das seh ich anderst.
Wenn man die Straßenbeleuchtung modernisiert könnte man 50% Energie einsparen unter anderem auch im weitesten Sinne CO2 
Aber wichtiger ist, dass man auch 250 Millionen einsparen könnte und das jährlich. Auf 20 Jahre gerechnet sind das immerhin 5 Milliarden.
Klar wenn es keine passende Technik gibt ist es sinnvoll zu warten, aber in dem Fall ist es eindeutig besser schneller zu handeln. Auch wenn man die Umwelt mit in Betracht zieht.
Wenn man nicht genug Geld hat ist es eventuell sinnvoller es langsamer zu machen, wobei dann die Kosten schon enorm sein müssten, damit es solange dauert....
Aber BW vergeudet ja jährlich hunderte Millionen Euro sinnlos für diesen bescheuerten Länderausgleich, da müssen sinnvolle Investitionen halt hinten anstehn 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, was du als klein bezeichnest:
> Alles <5% ist egal. Die etablierten Parteien kriegen so oder ihren Anteil im Parlament, auch wenn sich 80% der Wählerstimmen auf 40 Kleinstparteien verteilen.
> Erst wenn eine einzelne Partei sehr viele Stimmen bekommt und ggf. ins Parlament einziehen könnte (siehe Piraten), ist sie für andere Politiker interessant.


Die Spirituellen oder so was sollte man jetzt nicht unbedingt wählen, die sind dann doch zu klein.
Aber gerade wenn solche Parteien wie die Piratenpartei über die 5% Hürde kommen würde, wäre das doch schonmal ein Erfolg.
Da es dann für die etablierten schwieriger wird eine Absolute Mehrheit zu finden und sie sich mehr für den Wähler einsetzen müssen um wieder mehr Stimmen zu bekommen 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt - das deutsche Politiker nicht kapieren bzw. bewusst missachten, was die EU eigentlich/vorgeblich sein soll, ist ein Thema für sich.



Ich meinte eher, dass die Politiker das Schiff total in den sand setzen und dann einfach noch rechtzeitig das sinkende Schiff verlassen und woanderst einfach mit dem gleichen Mist weitermachen und noch viel Kohle dafür kassieren

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber oftmals ist es einfach so wie in meinem Bsp. das Schaden angerichtet wurde, welche wir jetzt teuer bezahlen müssen leider
> Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn man sinnvoller mit den Resourcen umgegangen wäre.



Mir wäre es sehr wichtig, dass man wenigstens jetzt sinnvoll mit Ressourcen umgeht, damit man letzteren Satz nicht in 5-50 Jahren genauso wiederholen muss. Und da seh ich bei vielen Parteien massive Defizite, was das Problembewußtsein angeht.



> Soweit ich weiß, ist Flugbenzin nur steuerfrei. Bringt zwar keine Einnahmen, aber kostet auch nichts.



Für den Gesamthaushalt kommt das aufs gleiche raus. Kaum ein Unternehmen dürfte soviel direkte Subventionen bekommen, wie es auf diverse Weise an Steuereinnahmen (Unternehmens-, Umsatz-, Lohn-,...) produziert. Das man im Falle der Luftfahrt nicht direkt zahlt, dafür aber auch große Mengen Steuern nicht erhebt, hat genau den gleichen Effekt.
Im übrigen kostet die durch den Flugbetrieb verursachte Umwelt- und Klimaschädigung die Gesellschaft genauso, wie die durch Straßenverkehr (pro Liter ggf. sogar deutlich mehr), die Verschmutzungen durch Raffinerien, Transport,... kosten, die Außenpolitischen/militärischen Maßnahmen, die durch/für Öl nötig werden, kosten... - Flugbenzin ist für die Gesellschaft alles andere als kostenfrei.



> Aber man muss auch daran denken, dass man es nicht von jetzt auf nachher einstellen kann, da somit viele Arbeitsplätze verloren gehn.



Die Steinkohle wird in Deutschland seit mindestens dreieinhalb Jahrzehnten gefördert und sie wird noch mindestens 8 Jahre weiter Subventionen erhalten. Das sind über 40 Jahre ABM - da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass eine Investion der Gelder in neue, Zukunftstaugliche Arbeitsplätze den Menschen nicht mehr gebracht hätte.
Die Braunkohle wird mit 150 Millionen € modernisiert (Arbeitsplatzerhalt??) und bis zu 1 Milliarde indirekt gefördert (behauptet diese Quelle).



> Ohne Subventionierung von Agrardiesel wären unsere Bauern nicht mehr konkurenzfähig, von daher muss man dies leider tun auch wenn es Geld kostet.... Und da unsere Gesellschaft immer mehr sparen möchte und nicht bereit ist ein paar cent mehr z.b. für Milch zu bezahlen wird man da leider nicht viel machen können.



Die Logik kannst du mir ja mal stellvertrend für die Politik erklären:
"Wenn Lebensmittel zu teuer sind, kaufen und essen die Leute weniger."
"Wenn Lebensmittel dank staatlicher Hilfe billiger sind, kaufen und essen die Leute mehr."

Sorry - aber ich esse soviel, wie ich Hunger habe und darauf haben die Preise vergleichsweise wenig Einfluss. Ehe ich keine Milch mehr trinke, kaufe ich eher nen RAM-Riegel weniger - das schadet vielleicht der taiwanesischen Industrie, aber nicht den deutschen Bauern.

"Konkurrenzfähig" sollten die Politiker in diesem Zusammenhang auch aus ihrem Wortschatz streichen. Wer der Meinung ist, das deutsche Bauern wegen deutschen Spritpreisen keine Chance gegen den Rest der EU hätten, der sollte sich vielleicht mal Gedanken darüber machen, warum er alle naslang nationale Alleingänge statt einheitlicher EU-Politik fordert.
Und außer-EU-Konkurrenz? Da stellt sich mal wieder die Frage nach der Energiepolitik, wenn es so billig ist, verderbliche und (im Vergleich zum Wert) schwere Güter über große Strecken zu transportieren.



> Das neue Straßen nicht gebaut bzw. gewartet werden ist ja wohl nicht dein Ernst oder



Es ist mein voller Ernst, dass der Straßenneubau massiv reduziert werden sollte. Wir haben eine sinkende Bevölkerung (-> eigentlich weniger Bedarf) und in Zeiten fehlender Energieträger ist unser ausgeprägter heutiger Individualverkehr sowieso ein Luxus, den wir uns über kurz oder lang nicht mehr leisten können. Sinnvoll wäre deswegen eine Konzentration der Investitionen in den Aufbau zukunftstauglicher Alternativen.
Aber wärend Straßenneubauten aller Orten aus dem Boden schießen, soll das Schienennetz am liebsten verkauft und (internationale Erfahrungen sprechen Bände) unbrauchbar gemacht werden.



> Und das Flughäfen subventioniert werden ist mir neu,



Dann solltest du dich mal schlau machen....
flughafen subventionen - Ecosia

Sicherlich, es gibt ein paar große Flughäfen, die in Deutschland Gewinne abwerfen - aber selbst bei denen werden Ausbau, etc. sehr oft vom Land finanziert oder zumindest abgesichert, Baubedingungen werden gelockert,...

Daneben gibt es aber unzählige Regionalflughäfen, die in den letzten Jahren/Jahrzehnten ausgebaut wurden und sich zu keinem Moment selbst getragen haben. Berühmtestes Beispiel wäre aktuell Lübeck, wo die Stadt dem Invester sogar eine Ausstiegsklausel unterschrieben hat, die sie jetzt dazu verpflichtet, alle dessen Schulden zurückzuzahlen.
Aber da lassen sich unzählige Beispiele finden - eins liegt keine 3km von hier, "Kiel Holtenau". Man kann sich vielleicht vorstellen, von was ein Flughafen in einer Landeshauptstadt lebt, dessen Anwohner eine Intiative gegen den Ausbau eines Supermarktes starten - wegen Angst vor Lärmbelästigung.
Fluggäste sind es garantiert nicht.



> Von daher finde ich deine Beispiele nicht gerade sehr passend...



Als Beispiele für Investionen in Technologien, die man eigentlich abschaffen/rückbbauen müsste, sind sie imho vorzüglich geeignet. Zur Nuklerindustrie könnte man auch noch einiges sagen, aber da sind Zahlen schwierig (weil die Forschung schlichtweg komplett vom Staat unternommen und der Industrie geschenkt wird). Flugzeugindustrie wäre noch ein Beispiel - wenn man sich anguckt, wie sich Hamburg für Airbus verbogen hat...
Muss das sein, wenn alle Welt der Meinung ist, dass die Zahl der Flugreisen schon viel zu hoch ist?



> Geldvernichtung sind da imo eher so dinge wie die Milliarde Entwicklungshilfe, welche Indien kassiert.... Mehr Atomwaffen braucht die Welt nicht



Erst informieren, dann aufregen.
Entwicklungshilfe - wer bekommt wie viel? | tagesschau.de
Indien erhält keine Milliarde, sondern 64 Millionen - und die als Kredit.
Das Gesamtbudget, dass das Ministerium für Entwicklung selbst ausgibt, liegt gerade mal bei 3 Milliarden. Und dienen z.T. als Finanzierungsstütze für Projekte, an denen die deutsche Wirtschaft verdient.



> Wenn man die Straßenbeleuchtung modernisiert könnte man 50% Energie einsparen unter anderem auch im weitesten Sinne CO2
> Aber wichtiger ist, dass man auch 250 Millionen einsparen könnte und das jährlich. Auf 20 Jahre gerechnet sind das immerhin 5 Milliarden.
> Klar wenn es keine passende Technik gibt ist es sinnvoll zu warten, aber in dem Fall ist es eindeutig besser schneller zu handeln. Auch wenn man die Umwelt mit in Betracht zieht.



Bin mit der Beleuchtungsindustrie nicht so gut vertraut - aber im Zuge von LED&Co würde ich auch da Weiterentwicklungen erwarten. Und sehr rentabel in Bezug auf den Energieverbrauch sind z.B. auch Investitionen in Gebäudedämmung oder Heiztechnik. Verkehrsleitsysteme und ÖPNV haben zusätzlich noch praktischen Nutzen,...
Da man seit Jahrzehnten kaum was tut, gibt es sinnvolle Ansatzpunkte zu hauf - und da man weiterhin nicht bereit ist, viel zu tun, würden Hau-Ruck-Aktionen an einer Stelle zu Vernachlässigung an anderer Stelle führen.



> Wenn man nicht genug Geld hat ist es eventuell sinnvoller es langsamer zu machen, wobei dann die Kosten schon enorm sein müssten, damit es solange dauert....



Die Kosten sind ganz schnell ziemlich heftig. Z.B. braucht man überhaupt erstmal Firmen, die die Arbeiten ausführen können. Tauscht man alles auf einmal aus, tauscht man auch vergleichsweise neue Anlagen. Das mag zwar immer noch Einsparungen bringen, aber ggf. hätte das Geld an anderer Stelle mehr nutzen. Hat man dann alles ausgetauscht, sind die Firmen auf einmal ohne Aufträge - Folgekosten im Arbeitsmarkt entstehen. 20-30 Jahre später, wenn neue Technologien zur Verfügung stehen, wiederholt sich das Spielchen.

Schwankungen bedeuten fast immer einen Verlust an Effizienz bzw. Gesamtleistung.



> Aber BW vergeudet ja jährlich hunderte Millionen Euro sinnlos für diesen bescheuerten Länderausgleich, da müssen sinnvolle Investitionen halt hinten anstehn



Der ist eigentlich sehr sinnvoll bzw. der macht aus Deutschland überhaupt erst einen Staat...




> Aber gerade wenn solche Parteien wie die Piratenpartei über die 5% Hürde kommen würde, wäre das doch schonmal ein Erfolg.



Da gibts kein "wie". Mit Ausnahme der NPD ist die Piratenpartei seit Jahren die erste, die sich in der Nähe der Hürde bewegt und sie ist seit den Grünen die erste, die sich mit neuen Inhalten ihre Position erkämpft hat.




> Ich meinte eher, dass die Politiker das Schiff total in den sand setzen und dann einfach noch rechtzeitig das sinkende Schiff verlassen und woanderst einfach mit dem gleichen Mist weitermachen und noch viel Kohle dafür kassieren



Viel Kohle kassieren Politiker in Aufsichtsräten&Co, die Ämter sind eher Mittel zum Zweck, wenn man in dem Bereich den großen Reibach machen will.


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das, was von den kleinen Parteien dazu kommt, ist im besten Fall Schweigen - im Worst-Case sowas wie die universelle Kultur-GEZ der Piraten :$


Das überrascht mich jetzt aber, dass die eine Kulturflatrate in ihrem Wiki immernoch als unvermeidbar bezeichnen, obwohl sich schon vor der Wahl einige Piraten wieder davon distanziert haben und im selben Wiki auch noch folgendes zu lesen ist:





> Eine fälschungssichere Zählung der Downloads in Peer-to-Peer-Netzen ist *nicht ohne totale Internetüberwachung* möglich. Selbst wenn diese implementiert wäre, könnte die Downloadzahl trotzdem künstlich in die Höhe getrieben werden. Die Tatsache, dass momentan noch Zählung möglich ist liegt an der primitiven Architektur hauptsächlich verwendeter Tauschbörsen und an dem mangelnden Anreiz zur Fälschung der Statistik.


Leider hatten auch die Grünen das in ihrem letzten Wahlprogramm: 





> Die Einführung einer Kulturflatrate,
> die die nicht-kommerzielle Nutzung von digitalen Kulturgütern
> ermöglicht, kann ein richtiger Weg dahin sein.





thrian schrieb:


> Aber stimmt das echt mit den 31 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr?
> Durchschnittlich gibt ein Land afaik  nicht mehr als 5% für Millitär aus...


Die Zahl ist erschreckend niedrig, gell  Im europäischen Vergleich gibt Deutschland (46,2 Milliarden $ / 1,3% des BIP)  eher wenig aus, England (60,5 Milliarden $ / 2,2% des BIP) und Frankreich (66,2 Milliarden $ / 2,3% des BIP) investieren dazum Beispiel deutlich mehr.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Bestes bsp. für politische inkompetenz ist eig. Günther Oettinger, hat nur scheiß verzapft während er in BW an der Regierung war und jetzt bevor die Wahlen anstehen lässt man sich einfach ins EU Parlament "versetzen", weil er genau weiß das es ein Wahldebakel diesmal für ihn wird....
> Aber das wäre eig. schon offtopic


Ach komm, hier gewinnt die CDU doch immer, selbst wenn der Spitzenkandidat Günther Oettinger heißt. Die von der SPD sind doch sowieso nur Flaschen, die es auf absehbare Zeit nicht in die Regierung schaffen werden, und damit bleiben dann nur Schwarz/Gelb oder Schwarz/Grün.


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für den Gesamthaushalt kommt das aufs gleiche raus. Kaum ein Unternehmen dürfte soviel direkte Subventionen bekommen, wie es auf diverse Weise an Steuereinnahmen (Unternehmens-, Umsatz-, Lohn-,...) produziert. Das man im Falle der Luftfahrt nicht direkt zahlt, dafür aber auch große Mengen Steuern nicht erhebt, hat genau den gleichen Effekt.
> Im übrigen kostet die durch den Flugbetrieb verursachte Umwelt- und Klimaschädigung die Gesellschaft genauso, wie die durch Straßenverkehr (pro Liter ggf. sogar deutlich mehr), die Verschmutzungen durch Raffinerien, Transport,... kosten, die Außenpolitischen/militärischen Maßnahmen, die durch/für Öl nötig werden, kosten... - Flugbenzin ist für die Gesellschaft alles andere als kostenfrei.



Nicht wirklich, es wird ja nur keine Steuer auf das Flugbenzin erhoben. Unternehmenssteuer usw. fallen ja trotzdem an.
Außerdem sind Flugzeuge sparsamer wie Fahrzeuge, der A380 braucht umgerechnet 3l pro person, schaff das mal mit dem Auto 
Aber man kann natürlich auch alles verteufeln... 
Am besten wir reisen alle mit der Kutsche und dem Pferd und belasten nicht die Umwelt
Der Punkt ist doch einfach der, dass man den technischen Fortschritt bzw. die Effizienz viel schneller vorantreiben sollte.
Und die Subventionen, welche du streichen willst würden der deutschen Wirtschaft einfach einen großen Schaden zufügen...
Oder glaubst du sie bringen im Gegenzug nicht neue Einnahmen?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Steinkohle wird in Deutschland seit mindestens dreieinhalb Jahrzehnten gefördert und sie wird noch mindestens 8 Jahre weiter Subventionen erhalten. Das sind über 40 Jahre ABM - da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass eine Investion der Gelder in neue, Zukunftstaugliche Arbeitsplätze den Menschen nicht mehr gebracht hätte.
> Die Braunkohle wird mit 150 Millionen € modernisiert (Arbeitsplatzerhalt??) und bis zu 1 Milliarde indirekt gefördert (behauptet diese Quelle).



Wir hatten das Thema Kohleabbau im Ruhrpott mal in der Schule in Wirtschaftsgeographie behandelt und so einfach wie man sich das vielleicht vorstellt ist das nicht.
Im Bergbau waren in den 60er Jahren ca. 600 000 Leute beschäftigt, klar diese Zahl ist stetig gesunken aber find mal so viele neue Arbeitsplätze.
Auf alte Zechen haben sie ja Betriebe wie z.b. Opel oder Nokia welches ja wieder abgewandert ist angesiedelt... Aber da kann man einfach nicht so viele Leute beschäftigen und auch andere Projekte wie Ruhruni, Ruhrpark haben bei weitem nicht so viel Arbeitsplätze geschaffen wie benötigt werden.
Es ist einfach schwierig, in einem Gebiet das noch auf veraltete Industrien setzt und zudem für viele nicht sehr reizvoll ist (ich würde da nicht hinziehn wollen) neue Firmen im großen Stil anzulocken.
Daher ist die Subventionierung auf den ersten Blick vielleicht sinnfrei. Aber wenn man es mal genauer betrachtet und vorallem auch die Probleme der Region mit in betracht zieht, gar nicht mal so falsch dies langsam angehen zu lassen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Logik kannst du mir ja mal stellvertrend für die Politik erklären:
> "Wenn Lebensmittel zu teuer sind, kaufen und essen die Leute weniger."
> "Wenn Lebensmittel dank staatlicher Hilfe billiger sind, kaufen und essen die Leute mehr."
> 
> Sorry - aber ich esse soviel, wie ich Hunger habe und darauf haben die Preise vergleichsweise wenig Einfluss. Ehe ich keine Milch mehr trinke, kaufe ich eher nen RAM-Riegel weniger - das schadet vielleicht der taiwanesischen Industrie, aber nicht den deutschen Bauern.



Das hat doch gar nicht damit zu tun wie viel du isst oder nicht.
Der Punkt ist da einfach, dass die deutschen Erzeugnisse dadurch viel teurer wären. Ich hätte damit zwar kein Problem wenn ich z.b. für die Milch 20 ct mehr zahlen müsste und du auch nicht. Aber die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung schon, treu dem Motto "Geiz ist Geil". Und die würden dann einfach die billigeren Produkte aus dem Ausland kaufen, weil sie dann ein paar ct sparen würden 
Und dann hättest du einen Nachfrageeinbruch der deutschen Produkte und das würde das aus für viele Bauern bedeuten. Das kann die Regierung einfach nicht machen...
Aber das hast du im Prinzip erkannt, dass das Problem eig. durch die EU entstanden ist und den Wegfall der Einfuhrzölle.
Wobei das denk ich ein Thema für sich ist 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist mein voller Ernst, dass der Straßenneubau massiv reduziert werden sollte. Wir haben eine sinkende Bevölkerung (-> eigentlich weniger Bedarf) und in Zeiten fehlender Energieträger ist unser ausgeprägter heutiger Individualverkehr sowieso ein Luxus, den wir uns über kurz oder lang nicht mehr leisten können. Sinnvoll wäre deswegen eine Konzentration der Investitionen in den Aufbau zukunftstauglicher Alternativen.
> Aber wärend Straßenneubauten aller Orten aus dem Boden schießen, soll das Schienennetz am liebsten verkauft und (internationale Erfahrungen sprechen Bände) unbrauchbar gemacht werden.



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du lebst, aber bei uns wär das völliger Schwachsinn die Straßen nicht zu reparieren oder auszubauen. 
In der Region Stuttgart z.b. ist das Verkehrsaufkommen sehr sehr hoch und die Straßen platzen teilweise aus allen nähten und das wird sich in zukunft auch nicht viel ändern, da bei uns kein starker Bevölkerungsschwund wie in anderen Regionen stattfinden wird 
Und Stau, schadet der Umwelt und kostet die Wirtschaft viel Geld, da sind wir uns denk ich einig 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich mal schlau machen....
> flughafen subventionen - Ecosia
> 
> Sicherlich, es gibt ein paar große Flughäfen, die in Deutschland Gewinne abwerfen - aber selbst bei denen werden Ausbau, etc. sehr oft vom Land finanziert oder zumindest abgesichert, Baubedingungen werden gelockert,...
> ...



Gut an solche Pissflughäfen hab ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht, ich hab jetzt eher die größeren gemeint.
Bei so kleinen Pisten muss man aber ganz klar sagen, brauch man sowas wirklich?
Meiner meinung nach nein, wenn ich in den Urlaub flieg, tu ich das von einem großen aus und auch Frachtmaschinen usw. tun das gleiche...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Flugzeugindustrie wäre noch ein Beispiel - wenn man sich anguckt, wie sich Hamburg für Airbus verbogen hat...
> Muss das sein, wenn alle Welt der Meinung ist, dass die Zahl der Flugreisen schon viel zu hoch ist?



Also ich reise gern und ich denke das tun noch viel mehr Leute.
Bei Airbus find ich eig. das Problem wtf die Franzosen da soviel zusagen haben... der Konzern hat seine Fußstapfen eig. in den deutschen Konzernen wie Messerschmitt, Heinkel, Junkers, Focke-Wulff, Dornier...
Kann das Theater da eig. nicht wirklich verstehen, was die da veranstalten...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erst informieren, dann aufregen.
> Entwicklungshilfe - wer bekommt wie viel? | tagesschau.de
> Indien erhält keine Milliarde, sondern 64 Millionen - und die als Kredit.
> Das Gesamtbudget, dass das Ministerium für Entwicklung selbst ausgibt, liegt gerade mal bei 3 Milliarden. Und dienen z.T. als Finanzierungsstütze für Projekte, an denen die deutsche Wirtschaft verdient.



Hab ich, aber ist schon eine Weile her.
Daher kann das gut sein, dass meine Zahl nicht mehr stimmt.
Wobei ich sowieso anderer Meinung bin beim Thema Entwicklungshilfe, wie der großteil der Bevölkerung 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin mit der Beleuchtungsindustrie nicht so gut vertraut - aber im Zuge von LED&Co würde ich auch da Weiterentwicklungen erwarten. Und sehr rentabel in Bezug auf den Energieverbrauch sind z.B. auch Investitionen in Gebäudedämmung oder Heiztechnik. Verkehrsleitsysteme und ÖPNV haben zusätzlich noch praktischen Nutzen,...
> Da man seit Jahrzehnten kaum was tut, gibt es sinnvolle Ansatzpunkte zu hauf - und da man weiterhin nicht bereit ist, viel zu tun, würden Hau-Ruck-Aktionen an einer Stelle zu Vernachlässigung an anderer Stelle führen.



Ich denk mal, wenn die Technik nicht stimmt fängt man erst gar nicht an sowas zu erneuern.
Wobei man das doch ganz einfach per Amortisationsrechnung ausrechnen könnte ab wie viel Jahren sich das ganze lohnt und ich bin mir sicher da kommen keine 20 Jahre raus, den eine Energieeinsparung von 50% ist ne Menge und das eingesparte Geld könnte man gut in andere Projekte weiterinvestieren.
Durch gezielte Förderung von Projekten die das meiste Einsparpotenzial und nur einen geringen Aufwand haben und das haben wir ja in dem Fall, kann man das ganze viel schneller über die Bühne bringen.
Und es hätte ja das Land und die Umwelt was davon  250 Millionen sind ne Menge Geld.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kosten sind ganz schnell ziemlich heftig. Z.B. braucht man überhaupt erstmal Firmen, die die Arbeiten ausführen können. Tauscht man alles auf einmal aus, tauscht man auch vergleichsweise neue Anlagen. Das mag zwar immer noch Einsparungen bringen, aber ggf. hätte das Geld an anderer Stelle mehr nutzen. Hat man dann alles ausgetauscht, sind die Firmen auf einmal ohne Aufträge - Folgekosten im Arbeitsmarkt entstehen. 20-30 Jahre später, wenn neue Technologien zur Verfügung stehen, wiederholt sich das Spielchen.



Die Beleuchtungsanlagen, stammen aus den 60er Jahren  Hätte ich vielleicht gleich sagen sollen.
Die Kosten sind eig. nicht sehr schnell ziemlich heftig und du wirst auch genug finden die das machen, bei Städten und Gemeinden übernehmen die Arbeit einfach Elektriker und wenn man die Aufträge ausgibt, werden diese auch erledigt 
Und auch wenn man 20-30 später wieder bessere Technologien hat, kann man das doch wieder austauschen wo ist das Problem... per Amortisationsrechnung kann man das ganz einfach herausfinden nach wie viel Jahren sich eine Anschaffung lohnt und da Strom nicht billiger wird... weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht was dagegen spricht





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der ist eigentlich sehr sinnvoll bzw. der macht aus Deutschland überhaupt erst einen Staat...



Aus deiner Aussage schließe ich, dass du wohl aus dem Osten bzw. einem Nehmerland kommst.
1. Gab es den Quatsch auch nicht als es noch BRD und DRR gab
2. Fällt mir kein anderes Land ein was auch sowas macht unter der Bedingung, dass dafür Schulden gemacht werden müssen..... Wenn man was übrig hat kann man ja gern einen Teil abgegen, aber das ist leider nicht der Fall.

Das ist einfach nur Unrechtstaat... Ich muss Studiengebühren zahlen, die Studenten im Osten aber nicht, warum auch man kriegt ja genug Geld vom Länderausgleich  und die ganzen anderen dinge die noch kostenfrei sind und bei uns bezahlt werden müssen, möcht ich gar nicht erst anführen, weil dann sitzt ich noch die ganze Nacht hier
Nur weil einige Länder einfach nicht sparen können, seh ich es nicht ein, warum 4 Bundesländer für 12 zahlen sollen und dafür Schulden aufnehmen müssen... In BW sind es ca. 40 Milliarden Euro und das für die Unfähigkeit anderer Bundesländer!
Bei uns muss an der Infrastruktur gespaart werden, an den Schulen am öffentlichen Dienst.... Nur damit andere Geld ausgeben können, das sie nicht haben
An weiter führenden Schulen ist bei uns der Klassenteiler teils bei 33 Leuten und mehr, während hingegen in Sachsen kaum Klassen mit ü 20 Leuten gibt.
Da frag ich mich ernsthaft für was brauchen die das Geld...
Solidarität und Gemeinschaft sieht bei mir anderst aus!
Und das sich einige tot sparen nur damit andere im Saus und braus leben ist mit Sicherheit nicht sinn der Sache



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viel Kohle kassieren Politiker in Aufsichtsräten&Co, die Ämter sind eher Mittel zum Zweck, wenn man in dem Bereich den großen Reibach machen will.


Das unter anderem auch, vorallem da sie da durch absolutes nichtstun viel Geld verdienen.
Aber so ein MP Gehalt ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen!
Vorallem, wenn man nur ******* verzapft... wenn das z.b. der Daimler Chef gewesen wäre, wäre der schon lang geflogen....





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach komm, hier gewinnt die CDU doch immer, selbst wenn der Spitzenkandidat Günther Oettinger heißt. Die von der SPD sind doch sowieso nur Flaschen, die es auf absehbare Zeit nicht in die Regierung schaffen werden, und damit bleiben dann nur Schwarz/Gelb oder Schwarz/Grün.



So wie die CSU in Bayern immer die 50% schafft 
Die SPD kannst hier zwar in die Tonne treten, aber es wäre doch schonmal ein sehr großer Erfolg, wenn mehr stimmen auf die FDP und Grüne fallen würden.
Den außer bei den alten Leuten die schon seit 100 Jahren die CDU wählen, ist die zur Zeit nicht sehr beliebt...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr alle zu viel Zeit zum schreiben?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Oder sonstige. Hab noch nie CDU/CSU, FDP, SPD, NPD, Die Grünen, oder die Linken gewählt, und werde auch NIEMALS damit anfangen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, es wird ja nur keine Steuer auf das Flugbenzin erhoben. Unternehmenssteuer usw. fallen ja trotzdem an.



Internationale Flüge sind von der Mehrwertssteuer befreit...



> Außerdem sind Flugzeuge sparsamer wie Fahrzeuge, der A380 braucht umgerechnet 3l pro person, schaff das mal mit dem Auto



Ein (fast) vollbesetzter A380 kommt auf 3l pro Person...
Mein (fast) vollbesetzter Passat käme auf 2l pro Person, würde diesen Person mehr Komfort bieten, hat -im Gegensatz zum Airbus- ne ordentliche Abgasreinigung und verwendet einen Treibstoff mit afaik geringerer Energiedichte (=weniger Co2 pro Liter). Vor allem aber kostet er nicht rund 400.000€ pro Sitzplatz. Würde man die in einen PKW gleicher Größe investieren, sollte es kein Problem sein, auf deutlich unter einem Liter zu kommen.
Große Reisebusse -die konzeptionell vielleicht der bessere Vergleich wären- kommen afaik schon heute auf unter 0,5l/Person&100km. (Würde man wieder das gleiche investieren, wie in einen Airbus -was bequem für eine Kohlefaser/Titanbauweise reichen dürfte), würde ich auf <0,3l/Person&100km sogar Wetten abschließen.
Ein ICE 3 kostet ca. 76000€/Sitzplatz und verbraucht ~~1,7l/100km und Person bei 300km/h. (Genaue Zahlen sind schwierig - die hab ich aus dem Wikipedia Artikel zum Transrapid zusammengeschustert, der 1,82l/100km @300 nach einer Studie brauchen soll und nach einer anderen bei dieser Geschwindigkeit 10% mehr Energie schluckt, als der ICE 3)

Oder anders: Auch wenn der A380 das umweltfreundlichste Großflugzeug ist - die Dinger sind und bleiben ne Dreckschleuder, die wir uns eigentlich nicht leisten können.



> Der Punkt ist doch einfach der, dass man den technischen Fortschritt bzw. die Effizienz viel schneller vorantreiben sollte.



In ettlichen Jahrtausenden technischem Fortschritt hat der nicht einmal den Gesamtenergieverbrauch gesenkt. Die Effizienz voranzutreiben würde vielleicht Sinn machen - aber dann muss man eben auch genau das machen. Pauschal neue Technologien zu fördern, in der Hoffnung, dass die soviel effizienter sind, dass das ihren prinzipiell höheren Energiebedarf ausgleicht, geht nachweislich in die Hose. Guck dir z.B. mal an, wieviel effizienter Motoren in den letzten 40 Jahren geworden sind. Und dann guck dir den Gesamtverbrauch an - bis zum Beginn dieses Jahrtausends war der weiterhin fleißig am steigen, trotz höherer Effizienz. Erst als explodierende Ölpreise und Ökosteuer dafür gesorgt haben, dass Benzin zumindest einen Teil dessen kostet, was es wert ist, haben sich die Verbräuche stabilisiert.

Ich gehör nicht zu den Leuten, die alles andere als Pferdekutschen verbieten wollen - ich gehöre zu denen, die dagegen sind, die Flugzeuge durch staatliche Maßnahmen besser dastehen zu lassen und die der Meinung sind, das Kerosin pro Schaden, den es anrichtet, genauso viel kosten soll, wie Hafer. Dann können die Leute gern entscheiden, ob es ihnen das Wert ist.
Im Moment ist es aber so, dass viele der Kosten, die durch den Flugverkehr heute (und in Zukunft) verursacht werden, nicht vom Fluggast gezahlt, sondern auf die Allgemeinheit umgelegt werden - wärend der Kutscher (und viele andere) 100% der von ihnen verursachten Kosten und noch einmal 20-30% Steuern oben drauf zahlen müssen, die dem Flugzeug erlassen werden.

(Anm.: Fahrräder sind übrigens billiger als Pferde, leichter zu handhaben, produzieren weniger Mist, brauchen weniger Standfläche und lassen sich -für größere Entfernungen- wesentlich leichter in Zügen mitführen. Aber du hast Kutschen als Beispiel genommen  )



> Und die Subventionen, welche du streichen willst würden der deutschen Wirtschaft einfach einen großen Schaden zufügen...
> Oder glaubst du sie bringen im Gegenzug nicht neue Einnahmen?



Ich glaube, nach einem Jahrhundert Subventionszahlungen und zeitgleich steigender Staatsverschuldung kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Einnahmebilanz für den Staat nicht positiv ausfällt. Selbst wenn sie das würde, ginge es nicht darum, ob es sich lohnt - sondern ob es das lohnenste ist. Auf lange Sicht.
Und wenn ich mir angucke, wie gut sich Airbus und die Lufthanse entwickeln, wärend sie massive Zuwendungen vom Staat erhalten (äh - gar nicht? Man ist froh, dass sie nicht Pleite gehen), wärend z.B. die Windkraftindustrie (die zwar auch durch staatliche Regelungen unterstützt wird, aber afaik keinen Cent von der Regierung gezahlt bekommt) boomt und gutes Potential hat, diese Dynamik in Zeiten steigender Ölpreise noch weiter zu steigern (wärend die Luftfahrt damit immer mehr kämpfen muss), dann ist Luftfahrt definitiv die schlechtere Investition und der Staat sollte zusehen, dass er da raus kommt.



> Es ist einfach schwierig, in einem Gebiet das noch auf veraltete Industrien setzt und zudem für viele nicht sehr reizvoll ist (ich würde da nicht hinziehn wollen) neue Firmen im großen Stil anzulocken.
> Daher ist die Subventionierung auf den ersten Blick vielleicht sinnfrei. Aber wenn man es mal genauer betrachtet und vorallem auch die Probleme der Region mit in betracht zieht, gar nicht mal so falsch dies langsam angehen zu lassen.



Das Problem ist, das man die Subventionen nicht nur dazu verwendet hat, alte Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten - sondern auch dazu, neue Arbeitsplätze in der veralteten Industrie aufzubauen. Und genau das macht man heute auch noch: Alle Welt ist sich darin einig, das Braunkohle nicht die Zukunft sein kann. Was macht der Staat? Millionen in mehr Braunkohle investieren.
Sorry - das ist kein kontrollierter Rückbau, um große Probleme zu vermeiden (da stimme ich dir durchaus zu: Man kann nicht einfach eine halbe Million Menschen auf die Straße setzen), das ist bescheuerter Aufbau.
Und wenn unterm Strich herauskommt, dass man die Subventionen ~so lange Zahlt, wie die durchschnittliche Lebensarbeitszeit in der Branche beträgt, dann hat das mit einer langsamen Umstellung rein gar nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn ich mir das optische Alter der Kumpel auf heutigen "schließt Zeche XYZ nicht"-Demos angucke, dann wurde in Betrieben, die nur dank Subvention überleben konnten und die die Politik so schnell wie möglich hätte schließen sollen (d.h. so schnell, wie sie die Angestellten in neue Arbeitsplätze oder Rente unterbringen kann), neue Leute eingestellt.



> Das hat doch gar nicht damit zu tun wie viel du isst oder nicht.
> Der Punkt ist da einfach, dass die deutschen Erzeugnisse dadurch viel teurer wären. Ich hätte damit zwar kein Problem wenn ich z.b. für die Milch 20 ct mehr zahlen müsste und du auch nicht. Aber die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung schon, treu dem Motto "Geiz ist Geil". Und die würden dann einfach die billigeren Produkte aus dem Ausland kaufen, weil sie dann ein paar ct sparen würden



Ich wiederhole mich:
Wieso sind die Produkte aus dem Ausland billiger, wieso unternimmt die Politik da nichts dagegen?
Agrarsubventionen sind EU-Sache. Wenn deutsche Politiker der Meinung sind, dass sich da was tun sollte, hätte sie die Möglichkeit, was zu ändern.




> Gut an solche Pissflughäfen hab ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht, ich hab jetzt eher die größeren gemeint.
> Bei so kleinen Pisten muss man aber ganz klar sagen, brauch man sowas wirklich?



Nö, braucht man definitiv nicht. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es in Deutschland eine ganze Reihe von den Dingern gibt und dank staatlicher Unterstützung für die Luftfahrtindustrie sind die nur von der Passagierzahlen her klein - in physischen Dimensionen wurde da z.T. ganz ordentlich geklotzt.



> Also ich reise gern und ich denke das tun noch viel mehr Leute.
> Bei Airbus find ich eig. das Problem wtf die Franzosen da soviel zusagen haben... der Konzern hat seine Fußstapfen eig. in den deutschen Konzernen wie Messerschmitt, Heinkel, Junkers, Focke-Wulff, Dornier...
> Kann das Theater da eig. nicht wirklich verstehen, was die da veranstalten...



Airbus hat auch ausgeprägte französische Wurzeln. Das hat aber gar nichts mit der Situation in Hamburg zu tun. Da wurde massiv Geld gezahlt, da wurden geltende Umweltschutzgesetze gebrochen bzw. ausgesetzt, etc.  - und zwar von der deutschen Landes/Stadtregierung, nicht von Franzosen.



> Hab ich, aber ist schon eine Weile her.
> Daher kann das gut sein, dass meine Zahl nicht mehr stimmt.
> Wobei ich sowieso anderer Meinung bin beim Thema Entwicklungshilfe, wie der großteil der Bevölkerung



Das Problem ist halt, dass dieser Großteil der Bevölkerung genauso falsche Vorstellung von den Zahlen hat, wie du, sich aber auf diesen Zahlen ihre Meinung bilden.



> Ich denk mal, wenn die Technik nicht stimmt fängt man erst gar nicht an sowas zu erneuern.



Du kennst die Politik nicht.




> Aus deiner Aussage schließe ich, dass du wohl aus dem Osten bzw. einem Nehmerland kommst.



Hab auch lange Zeit in einem "Geberland" gelebt



> 1. Gab es den Quatsch auch nicht als es noch BRD und DRR gab



Äh - wieder keine Ahnung? Bzw. du verwechselst was mit dem Soli.
Den Länderfinanzausgleich gibts seit Gründung der Bundesrepublik. Oder glaubst du, die bayrischen Bauern haben den Aufbau ihrer modernen Industrie mit Zuckerrüben bezahlt?



> 2. Fällt mir kein anderes Land ein was auch sowas macht unter der Bedingung, dass dafür Schulden gemacht werden müssen.....



Fällt dir noch irgend ein anderes Land sein, dass derart von Kleinstaaterei geprägt ist, wie Deutschland?
In Frankreich werden die Mittel einfach gleich zusammen verwaltet und da ausgegeben, wo es nötig ist. In Deutsch"land" streitet man sich, wer wen über den Tisch ziehen darf 




> Das ist einfach nur Unrechtstaat... Ich muss Studiengebühren zahlen, die Studenten im Osten aber nicht



Willkommen im einheitlichen Bildungsraum Deutschland...
Bedanke dich bei Union&Co, die wollten afaik das jedes Land seine Bildung hindrehen kann, wie es will - und die wollten auch, dass nur noch Leute mit Geld Zugang zu höheren Bildungseinrichtungen haben.



> warum auch man kriegt ja genug Geld vom Länderausgleich



Es gibt afaik kein einziges Bundesland, das auch nur annähernd einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt hat, geschweige denn plus macht.



> Nur weil einige Länder einfach nicht sparen können, seh ich es nicht ein, warum 4 Bundesländer für 12 zahlen sollen und dafür Schulden aufnehmen müssen... In BW sind es ca. 40 Milliarden Euro und das für die Unfähigkeit anderer Bundesländer!



Kannst dir ja mal überlegen, welches Bundesland z.B. die Schulbildung der Zuwanderer bezahlt hat, die jetzt in BW Lohnsteuer zahlen...




> Vorallem, wenn man nur ******* verzapft... wenn das z.b. der Daimler Chef gewesen wäre, wäre der schon lang geflogen....



Wenn dann wäre er mit einer schönen Abfindung in den Ruhestand gegangen


----------



## herethic (6. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In ettlichen Jahrtausenden technischem Fortschritt hat der nicht einmal den Gesamtenergieverbrauch gesenkt. Die Effizienz voranzutreiben würde vielleicht Sinn machen - aber dann muss man eben auch genau das machen. Pauschal neue Technologien zu fördern, in der Hoffnung, dass die soviel effizienter sind, dass das ihren prinzipiell höheren Energiebedarf ausgleicht, geht nachweislich in die Hose.


Geräte werden immer Effizienter,das nutzt allerdibgs enig da man sich immer größere Verbrauchsstärkere Geräte anschaffen(siehe Autos,Kühlschränke oder Hardware)


----------



## Icejester (6. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein (fast) vollbesetzter A380 kommt auf 3l pro Person...
> Mein (fast) vollbesetzter Passat käme auf 2l pro Person, würde diesen Person mehr Komfort bieten, hat -im Gegensatz zum Airbus- ne ordentliche Abgasreinigung und verwendet einen Treibstoff mit afaik geringerer Energiedichte (=weniger Co2 pro Liter).



Das stimmt nicht. Erstens verbrennt Kerosin ohnehin fast rückstandsfrei, wodurch sich eine Abgasreinigung erübrigt, zweitens hat es eine knapp 10 Prozent geringere gravimetrische Energiedichte als Benzin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2010)

Es geht nicht um feste Rückstände (der Schwefelgehalt ist bei beiden ohnehin stark schwankend - und optional =0), es geht um z.B. Stickoxide. Die resultieren nicht aus den Eigenschaften des Kraftstoffes, sondern aus den Bedingungen, die bei der Verbrennung herschen - auch in einer Gasturbine. In Straßenfahrzeugen werden sie durch Katalysatoren wieder zerlegt. In Flugzeugtriebwerken einfach rausgeblasen.

Und der Heizwert pro Gewicht von Kerosin ist zwar fast der gleiche wie bei Benzin (die Kohlenwasserstoffe liegen ohnehin nicht weit auseinander - wieso sollten sie auch?), aber wenn dann leicht höher (42,6-43,5 MJ/kg für Kerosin vs. 40,1-41,8 MJ/kg für Benzin laut Wikipedia), die Dichte ist aber fast 10% höher, so dass in einem Liter (und um Liter ging es hier) Kerosin deutlich mehr Energie (und Kohlenstoff) steckt, als in einem Liter Benzin.


----------



## Icejester (7. Januar 2010)

Du bist ja ulkig. Wenn Du Wikipedia zitierst, solltest Du vielleicht die genaue Quelle angeben. Ich finde hier Energiedichte ? Wikipedia zumindest:
Kerosin - 40 MJ/kg
Benzin - 43 MJ/kg

Diesel liegt irgendwo dazwischen.

Abgesehen davon ist der Vergleich pro Volumen in dem Fall vielleicht nicht ganz so geeignet, da das Volumen mit der Temperatur des Stoffes wohl stärkeren Schwankungen unterworfen sein sollte als eine definierte Gewichtseinheit.

Die englische Seite gibt geringfügig höhere Werte an. Energy density - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Aber auch hier liegt der Energiegehalt von Benzin durchweg über dem von Kerosin.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

warum denn bitte piratenpartei???  ich steig glaub ich nie dahinter 



> als eine definierte Gewichtseinheit



übrigens kg is ne masseeinheit


----------



## Icejester (7. Januar 2010)

Hast ja recht. Tschuldigung. War aber auch schon fast 04:00 Uhr.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

nich schlimm


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Januar 2010)

[x] Union

Eigentlich ist es egal wem mann wählt, am ende kommt eh nicht viel bei raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Du bist ja ulkig. Wenn Du Wikipedia zitierst, solltest Du vielleicht die genaue Quelle angeben. Ich finde hier Energiedichte ? Wikipedia



Logischerweise die Einträge zu Benzin und Kerosion ? 



> zumindest:
> Kerosin - 40 MJ/kg
> Benzin - 43 MJ/kg



Bei der Energiedichte. Ich sprach nicht umsonst vom Heizwert: Die Energie, die sich in einer herkömmlichen Wärmekraftmaschiene maximal nutzen ließe. Energie, die darüber hinaus in der entstehenden Feuchtigkeit enthalten ist und erst bei deren Kondensation freigesetzt wird, nützt weder dem Flugzeug noch dem Auto was, noch hat sie was mit der CO2-Belastung zu tun (weil sie eben vom CO2-Gehalt abhängt)




> Abgesehen davon ist der Vergleich pro Volumen in dem Fall vielleicht nicht ganz so geeignet, da das Volumen mit der Temperatur des Stoffes wohl stärkeren Schwankungen unterworfen sein sollte als eine definierte Gewichtseinheit.



Das wäre kein Problem, da die Werte ja in Bezug auf Standardbedingungen angegeben werden. Aber der Vergleich pro Volumen ist (eben gerade wegen den Unterschieden in der nutzbaren Energie pro L und dem freigesetzten CO2) trotzdem Schwachsinn, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Vorgabe waren aber eben die "3l/Passagier&100km" von Airbus - die aufgrund obiger Verhältniss das Flugzeug gegenüber einem benzingetriebenen PKW sogar besser dastehen lassen. "xxxg CO2" wären die sinnvolle Einheit, denn darum gehts ja letztendlich.


Jetzt aber mal zurück zur Politik.

@Jack O'Neill: Es gibt aber gewisse Unterschiede darin, was verschwindet


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

Verdammt... bitte eine Stimme bei _Die Linke_ abziehen


----------



## nulchking (8. Januar 2010)

Die Regierung ist im Moment so sinnlos...
Kindergeld wurde erhöht, aber das Geld wird beim Arbeitsamt wieder abgezogen -___-
Genau der gleiche betrag nur das sie jetzt sagen können sie tun was für Kinder.
Bei mir sind die im Moment unten durch


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

Was hast du denn erwartet?
Und die großen Enttäuschungen kommen ja erst noch.


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Internationale Flüge sind von der Mehrwertssteuer befreit...



Ich hab ja auch nicht von der Mehrwertsteuer gesprochen, es gibt imo genug Steuern, welche die Fluggesellschaften usw. an den deutschen Staat entrichten
Bzw. allein durch die Arbeitsplätze nehmen wir mal die Lufthansa die hat 108 123 Mitarbeiter, was einiges an Lohnsteuer ausmachen dürfte, dann haben sie noch den Unternehmenssitz auch in Deutschland 
Das einzigst ärgerliche ist, dass die Ausländischen Fluggesellschaften die gleiche Vergünstigung bekommen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein (fast) vollbesetzter A380 kommt auf 3l pro Person...
> Mein (fast) vollbesetzter Passat käme auf 2l pro Person, würde diesen Person mehr Komfort bieten, hat -im Gegensatz zum Airbus- ne ordentliche Abgasreinigung und verwendet einen Treibstoff mit afaik geringerer Energiedichte (=weniger Co2 pro Liter). Vor allem aber kostet er nicht rund 400.000€ pro Sitzplatz. Würde man die in einen PKW gleicher Größe investieren, sollte es kein Problem sein, auf deutlich unter einem Liter zu kommen.
> Große Reisebusse -die konzeptionell vielleicht der bessere Vergleich wären- kommen afaik schon heute auf unter 0,5l/Person&100km. (Würde man wieder das gleiche investieren, wie in einen Airbus -was bequem für eine Kohlefaser/Titanbauweise reichen dürfte), würde ich auf <0,3l/Person&100km sogar Wetten abschließen.



Was ist den das für eine Rechnung 400 000€ pro Sitzplatz 
So zu rechnen ist absolut falsch!
Man möchte ja nicht mit einem einzigen Flug die kompletten Anschaffungskosten für das Flugzeug reinholen....
Der Anschaffungspreis ist in der Regel erst nach einigen Jahren (dazu wäre eventuell die ND eines solchen Flugzeuges interessant) reingeholt und das auch nur bei stetiger und guter Auslastung!
Dann pack in deinen Passat, doch noch jeweils 4 Koffer und Handgepäck und dann reden wir nochmal über deinen angeblich besseren Komfort
Zumal du die Faktoren Zeit und Geschwindigkeit völlig außer acht lässt.
Und wenn du mal mit deinem Passat etwas schneller fährst wirst du wohl auch einen höheren Verbrauch haben... zudem ist das Risiko sehr viel höher das du im Stau stehst und dadurch unnötig Co2 in die Luft bläst...
Das gleiche gilt auch für einen Bus, ist zwar schön und gut, aber wenn der im Stau steht verbraucht er auch einiges.... zumal die Reisedauer einfach sehr viel höher ausfällt.... Für eintägige Verreinsausflüge absolut top was die Effizienz angeht, für größere Reisen aber imo völlig ungeeignet, da zuviel Zeit auf der Strecke bleibt...
Und das ist unter anderem auch der größte Vorteil von Flugzeugen..
Hohe Geschwindigkeit und wenig Zeitaufwand

Ein PKW in gleicher größe wäre allein technisch gar nicht machbar... da man dazu viel breitere Straßen z.b. benötigen würde... Außerdem wäre so ein riesen PKW aerodynamisch auch schlechter wie ein Flugzeug und könnte dadurch schon technisch nicht weniger Benzin verbrauchen, vorallem wenn man diesen PKW dann mit einer akzeptablen Reisegeschwindigkeit betreiben würde.

Und dann wäre nicht zu vergessen, wie oft fährst du alleine mit deinem Passat und wie oft fliegt ein A 380 leer? Oder nimmst du dann noch z.b. Luftpost mit?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder anders: Auch wenn der A380 das umweltfreundlichste Großflugzeug ist - die Dinger sind und bleiben ne Dreckschleuder, die wir uns eigentlich nicht leisten können.



Können wir schon, da die Effizient von Strahltriebwerken wesentlich höher ist wie bei Verbrennungsmotoren. Wenn man die Geschwindigkeit mit in Betracht zieht.
Strahltriebwerk ? Wikipedia

Was man sich eher nicht leisten kann sind, die ganzen Dreckschleudern die in den USA, China usw rumfahrn 

Zumal wenn ich die ganzen Passats sehe die mit einer roten Umweltplakete rumfahren, frag ich mich ernsthaft was hier die wahren Dreckschleudern sind...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In ettlichen Jahrtausenden technischem Fortschritt hat der nicht einmal den Gesamtenergieverbrauch gesenkt. Die Effizienz voranzutreiben würde vielleicht Sinn machen - aber dann muss man eben auch genau das machen. Pauschal neue Technologien zu fördern, in der Hoffnung, dass die soviel effizienter sind, dass das ihren prinzipiell höheren Energiebedarf ausgleicht, geht nachweislich in die Hose. Guck dir z.B. mal an, wieviel effizienter Motoren in den letzten 40 Jahren geworden sind. Und dann guck dir den Gesamtverbrauch an - bis zum Beginn dieses Jahrtausends war der weiterhin fleißig am steigen, trotz höherer Effizienz. Erst als explodierende Ölpreise und Ökosteuer dafür gesorgt haben, dass Benzin zumindest einen Teil dessen kostet, was es wert ist, haben sich die Verbräuche stabilisiert.


Von 1980 bis 1985 nahm der weltweite Verbrauch von Rohöl leicht ab, ist aber dann wieder Ende der 90er gestiegen bis zu einem Verbrauch von 3400 Mio Tonnen (2005), weiter reicht leider mein Heftaufschrieb nicht 
Soweit ich weiß gabs von NSU bereits in den 60er oder 70er Jahren ein 1 Liter Auto, komischerweise ist das ganz schnell wieder verschwunden....
Solang die Ölmultis ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben, wird man auch nicht sehr viel effizientere Motoren bekommen...
Da eig. nur durch die strenge Vorlagen der EU der Verbrauch in den letzten Jahren nachweislich gesunken ist.
Von daher denk ich schon, dass weitaus mehr möglich wäre wie gemacht wird.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Anm.: Fahrräder sind übrigens billiger als Pferde, leichter zu handhaben, produzieren weniger Mist, brauchen weniger Standfläche und lassen sich -für größere Entfernungen- wesentlich leichter in Zügen mitführen. Aber du hast Kutschen als Beispiel genommen  )



Solang der größte Teil des Stromes in Deutschland per Kohlekraftwerke produziert wird, find ich es nicht sehr inteligent auf Elektroantriebe wie sie in Zügen genützt werden umzusteigen bzw. die intensiver zu nützen.
Zumal ich mit nem Zug auch sehr schlecht z.b. nach Amerika fahren kann 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir angucke, wie gut sich Airbus und die Lufthanse entwickeln, wärend sie massive Zuwendungen vom Staat erhalten (äh - gar nicht? Man ist froh, dass sie nicht Pleite gehen), wärend z.B. die Windkraftindustrie (die zwar auch durch staatliche Regelungen unterstützt wird, aber afaik keinen Cent von der Regierung gezahlt bekommt) boomt und gutes Potential hat, diese Dynamik in Zeiten steigender Ölpreise noch weiter zu steigern (wärend die Luftfahrt damit immer mehr kämpfen muss), dann ist Luftfahrt definitiv die schlechtere Investition und der Staat sollte zusehen, dass er da raus kommt.


Vergleich doch mal die Arbeitsplätze der Lufthansa und die daraus resultierenden Einnahmen für den Staat mit denen der Windkraft Industrie 
Ist ein rießen großer Unterschied würde ich sagen.
Die Luftfahrtindustrie bietet doch eine relativ gute Einnahme Quelle für den deutschen Staat, vorallem weil die Löhne dort auch relativ hoch sind und daher mehr sozialabgaben und Steuern bezahlt werden
Wenn man die Werte der Subvention und der Einnahmen im Bereich Luftfahrt gegenüberstellt, dann hat man denk ich ein Plus auf seite des Staates zu verbuchen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das man die Subventionen nicht nur dazu verwendet hat, alte Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten - sondern auch dazu, neue Arbeitsplätze in der veralteten Industrie aufzubauen. Und genau das macht man heute auch noch: Alle Welt ist sich darin einig, das Braunkohle nicht die Zukunft sein kann. Was macht der Staat? Millionen in mehr Braunkohle investieren.
> Sorry - das ist kein kontrollierter Rückbau, um große Probleme zu vermeiden (da stimme ich dir durchaus zu: Man kann nicht einfach eine halbe Million Menschen auf die Straße setzen), das ist bescheuerter Aufbau.
> Und wenn unterm Strich herauskommt, dass man die Subventionen ~so lange Zahlt, wie die durchschnittliche Lebensarbeitszeit in der Branche beträgt, dann hat das mit einer langsamen Umstellung rein gar nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn ich mir das optische Alter der Kumpel auf heutigen "schließt Zeche XYZ nicht"-


Ich denk mal das ist auch teilweise Prestige sache des Staates, das sie nicht ganz auf Kohle, Öl und Gaslieferungen aus dem Ausland abhängig sind.
Die Subventionierung immer weiterhinaus zu zögern find ich auch nicht sinnvoll, aber dagegen kann man wohl wenig machen.
Fakt ist einfach, dass diese Regionen es schwer haben neue Arbeitsplätze anzubieten bzw. zu schaffen und das wird denk ich aufjedenfall mit auch ein Grund sein warum man die Subventionen immer wieder verlängert.
Wobei ich es eig. viel unsinniger Finde, dass Deutschland jedesjahr viel Geld an die EU überweist und damit dann z.b. die Bauern in England subventioniert werden... davon hab ich als deutscher Bürger noch weniger 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich:
> Wieso sind die Produkte aus dem Ausland billiger, wieso unternimmt die Politik da nichts dagegen?
> Agrarsubventionen sind EU-Sache. Wenn deutsche Politiker der Meinung sind, dass sich da was tun sollte, hätte sie die Möglichkeit, was zu ändern.



Weil die Politiker keine Eier in der Hose haben 
Niedrige Löhne, billiger Treibstoff, hohe EU-Subventionen, hohe Lohnnebenkosten in D.
Deswegen sind Agrarprodukte im Ausland billiger wie hier 
Wähl mich, dann bring ich mal etwas frischen Wind in den Saftladen 






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Airbus hat auch ausgeprägte französische Wurzeln. Das hat aber gar nichts mit der Situation in Hamburg zu tun. Da wurde massiv Geld gezahlt, da wurden geltende Umweltschutzgesetze gebrochen bzw. ausgesetzt, etc.  - und zwar von der deutschen Landes/Stadtregierung, nicht von Franzosen.


Naja was das know-how betrifft find ich die französischen Wurzeln nicht so sehr ausgeprägt, wenn ich mir die Unternehmen in wiki anschaue..
Ich hatte das eig. eher so gemeint, dass die Entscheidungsfindung bei einem Unternehmen mit klarer Mehrheit einfacher ist und man auch besser Entscheidungen treffen kann.
Sieht man doch am bsp. Opel, da stellen sich die anderen Länder doch auch quer, wenn Deutschland zu viele Vorteile bekommt 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass dieser Großteil der Bevölkerung genauso falsche Vorstellung von den Zahlen hat, wie du, sich aber auf diesen Zahlen ihre Meinung bilden.


Bei der Entwicklungshilfe vielleicht.
Aber so wie du dir das zum Thema Umwelt und Subventionen vorstellt, gleicht es doch auch sehr einer Wunschvorstellung...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kennst die Politik nicht.


Das die viel unnützes Zeug machen weiß ich, siehe Länderausgleich






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - wieder keine Ahnung? Bzw. du verwechselst was mit dem Soli.
> Den Länderfinanzausgleich gibts seit Gründung der Bundesrepublik. Oder glaubst du, die bayrischen Bauern haben den Aufbau ihrer modernen Industrie mit Zuckerrüben bezahlt?


Sagt der wirtschaftsprofi
Mit dem soli hab ichs nicht verwechselt, aber das es diesen scheiß schon immer gab wusste ich nicht, was aber auch nichts daran ändert, dass er massiv durch Aufnahme von Schulden in den Geberländern finanziert werden muss...
Und täusch dich mal nicht, in Bayern gibt es auch noch sehr viele ländliche Regionen 
Wobei mir ja Bayern egal ist, mir gehts um den großen Nachteil den BW dabei hat!





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fällt dir noch irgend ein anderes Land sein, dass derart von Kleinstaaterei geprägt ist, wie Deutschland?
> In Frankreich werden die Mittel einfach gleich zusammen verwaltet und da ausgegeben, wo es nötig ist. In Deutsch"land" streitet man sich, wer wen über den Tisch ziehen darf



Der Unterschied zu Bundesstaat und Einheitsstaat sagt dir aber schon was oder?
Sind nämlich zwei paar Stiefel und sollte man nicht einfach so pauschal vergleichen!
Ein Vgl mit den USA wäre da besser und die haben das soweit ich weiß nicht.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willkommen im einheitlichen Bildungsraum Deutschland...
> Bedanke dich bei Union&Co, die wollten afaik das jedes Land seine Bildung hindrehen kann, wie es will - und die wollten auch, dass nur noch Leute mit Geld Zugang zu höheren Bildungseinrichtungen haben.



Ähm, nein!
Das dient doch nur dafür, die leeren Kassen aufzufüllen.
Was u.a. auch Seehofer an den Ostbundesländer sehr bemängelt hat, den die vergeuden das Geld was sie vom Ausgleich bekommen...
Ohne Länderausgleich hätte BW ja genug Geld und müsste keine Studiengebühr einführen....
Wenn Geld fehlt sucht man halt nach neuen Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten und da das Studieren bis jetzt immer kostenlos war zumindest im Bezug auf Uni Gebühren, wird halt da jetzt dem Bürger das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen...
Würd mich persönlich eig. auch nicht stören, wenn es mir dann auch wirklich zu gute kommt.
Und das tut es aber nicht...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt afaik kein einziges Bundesland, das auch nur annähernd einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt hat, geschweige denn plus macht.



Und zu mir sagen ich hätte keine Ahnung 
http://www.fm.baden-wuerttemberg.de..._in_Baden_Wuerttemberg_seit_1998_24032009.pdf
Sieht für mich nach einer Veringerung der Schulden von 2007 auf 2008 aus und 2008 war es ähnlich, zumindest kein großes Defizit.
Und wenn ich die Ausgaben für den Länderfinanzausgleich gegen überstelle Länderfinanzausgleich ? Wikipedia dann hätte BW keine Schulden mehr sondern ein Plus und müsste nicht jedes Jahr 2 Milliarden Zinsen für die Schulden bezahlen....
Aber wenn man jetzt wo wohnt, wo alles mit Geldern aus andern Ländern gefördert wird ist man natürlich hell begeistert vom Länderausgleich...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja mal überlegen, welches Bundesland z.B. die Schulbildung der Zuwanderer bezahlt hat, die jetzt in BW Lohnsteuer zahlen...


BW hats bezahlt und hätte man das Geld in die eigene Schulbildung investiert, bräuchte man die Zuwanderer nicht 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dann wäre er mit einer schönen Abfindung in den Ruhestand gegangen



Immerhin wäre er im Ruhestand und kann den Karren nicht woanderst wieder in Dreck fahrn


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> zudem ist das Risiko sehr viel höher das du im Stau stehst und dadurch unnötig Co2 in die Luft bläst...
> Das gleiche gilt auch für einen Bus, ist zwar schön und gut, aber wenn der im Stau steht verbraucht er auch einiges.... zumal die Reisedauer einfach sehr viel höher ausfällt....


 
Öhm, schon mal öfters geflogen?
Mache ich regelmäßig und es ist sehr nervig, wenn das Flugzeug 2 Stunden kreisen muss, bis es eine Landeerlaubnis hat, oder das restliche Kerosin abgelassen wird, bevor es zur Landung ansetzen kann.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und das ist unter anderem auch der größte Vorteil von Flugzeugen..
> Hohe Geschwindigkeit und wenig Zeitaufwand


 
Könnte sich dann ändern, wenns man Tunnel unterhalb des Meeresbodens baut, die alle Kontinente miteinander verbindet.
Der Tunnel im Ärmelkanal war früher auch undenkbar, heute Realität. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und dann wäre nicht zu vergessen, wie oft fährst du alleine mit deinem Passat und wie oft fliegt ein A 380 leer? Oder nimmst du dann noch z.b. Luftpost mit?


 
Die einzigen Flugzeuge, die wirklich voll sind, sind die Ferienflieger. Nimm mal eine Linienmaschine nach New York oder Moskau. Da sitzen nicht mal die Hälfte der Leute drinne, aber nicht der Fluggast bezahlt die übrigen Sitzplätze, nein, das machen wir alle über die Subventionen.
Wenn ich schon daran denke, wieviele Landesfürsten ihren eigenen Regionalflughafen haben und dort Milliarden reinbuttern, damit er überhaupt läuft, könnte ich schon wieder das Kotzen kriegen. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist ein rießen großer Unterschied würde ich sagen.
> Die Luftfahrtindustrie bietet doch eine relativ gute Einnahme Quelle für den deutschen Staat, vorallem weil die Löhne dort auch relativ hoch sind und daher mehr sozialabgaben und Steuern bezahlt werden
> Wenn man die Werte der Subvention und der Einnahmen im Bereich Luftfahrt gegenüberstellt, dann hat man denk ich ein Plus auf seite des Staates zu verbuchen.


 
Denkst du das oder weißt du das, schau mal genau nach? 
Airbus wird subventioniert bis zum Abwinken. Lufthansa kauft Airbus Flieger. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja was das know-how betrifft find ich die französischen Wurzeln nicht so sehr ausgeprägt, wenn ich mir die Unternehmen in wiki anschaue..
> Ich hatte das eig. eher so gemeint, dass die Entscheidungsfindung bei einem Unternehmen mit klarer Mehrheit einfacher ist und man auch besser Entscheidungen treffen kann.
> Sieht man doch am bsp. Opel, da stellen sich die anderen Länder doch auch quer, wenn Deutschland zu viele Vorteile bekommt


 
Airbus ist aber praktisch in fränzösicher Hand, die Endmontage findet in Toulouse statt.
In Hamburg wird nur ein wenig gebastelt und getestet (ein Bekannter arbeitet dort als Aerodynamiker).



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu Bundesstaat und Einheitsstaat sagt dir aber schon was oder?
> Sind nämlich zwei paar Stiefel und sollte man nicht einfach so pauschal vergleichen!
> Ein Vgl mit den USA wäre da besser und die haben das soweit ich weiß nicht.


 
Öhm, du kannst die USA nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen. Die Länder in Deutschland haben deshalb so eine große Macht, weils die Alliierten nach dem WW2 so wollten, damit ein einzelner nicht mehr so eine große Macht ansammeln kann.
Daher geht ohne die Länder nichts im Bund (siehe Bunderat)


----------



## Icejester (8. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, schon mal öfters geflogen?
> Mache ich regelmäßig und es ist sehr nervig, wenn das Flugzeug 2 Stunden kreisen muss, bis es eine Landeerlaubnis hat, oder das restliche Kerosin abgelassen wird, bevor es zur Landung ansetzen kann.



Normalerweise wird überhaupt kein Kerosin abgelassen. Das passiert in der zivilen Luftfahrt eigentlich nur in Notfällen. Alles andere wäre ja auch widersinnig, denn das Zeug gibt's ja nicht umsonst. Bist Du sicher, daß Du da nicht vielleicht von den Tragflächen abgehendes Kondenswasser für Kerosin gehalten hast?

Allerdings stimme ich Dir dabei zu, daß fliegen schon sehr nervig sein kann. Ich bin bisher aber eigentlich auch nur von Bonn nach Berlin und zurück geflogen. Da ja aber Tempelhof dichtgemacht worden ist, lohnt sich das auch nicht mehr. Mittlerweile ist die gesamte Reisezeit mit dem durchfahrenden ICE kürzer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird überhaupt kein Kerosin abgelassen. Das passiert in der zivilen Luftfahrt eigentlich nur in Notfällen. Alles andere wäre ja auch widersinnig, denn das Zeug gibt's ja nicht umsonst. Bist Du sicher, daß Du da nicht vielleicht von den Tragflächen abgehendes Kondenswasser für Kerosin gehalten hast?


 
Bei Interkontinentalflügen ist das normal, dass Kerosin abgelassen wird, wenn man weniger braucht hat als geplant.
Manchmal kreist das Flugzeug auch noch extra.


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. Januar 2010)

Wieso sollte man das denn ablassen?


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

Also kommen in Deutschland pro Jahr nur etwa 50 Interkontinentalflüge an? Scheint mir persönlich etwas wenig.

vgl.:
Allgemeinwissen gegen Flugangst: Das Kerosinmärchen - Arcor.de - Verbraucher

Flughafen Dresden - Fuel dumping

In Hessen (Frankfurt ist ja nicht gerade ein kleiner Flughafen) kam das von 2000 bis 2006 wohl genau 27-mal vor. Das ist also alles andere als "normal", würde ich sagen.*** AG Air[/url]

Treibstoff wird im allgemeinen nur abgelassen, wenn das momentane Gewicht das zulässige Landegewicht einer Maschine übersteigt oder ein Notfall vorliegt, weil eine verminderte Treibstoffmenge das Explosionsrisiko mindern kann. Andernfalls wird das niemals gemacht. Wieso auch? Es wäre ja völlig irrational, sowas "regelmäßig" zu tun. Ehrlich gesagt: Die meisten Flugzeuge haben dafür nicht einmal eine Vorrichtung. Insofern ist es schon rein technisch unmöglich, hier eine Normalität zu vermuten.


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

CDU/CSU ist nicht aufgelistet !


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Januar 2010)

Dafür steht da halt auch Union


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

toll -.- jetzt hab ich Sonstige gewählt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. Januar 2010)

Und entgegen allen Unkenrufen lebt die SPD ja wieder richtig auf ... 
Sind wir denn wirklich eine solch vergessliche Spezies? 

@ LOGIC: Der war gut!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Rechnung 400 000€ pro Sitzplatz
> So zu rechnen ist absolut falsch!
> Man möchte ja nicht mit einem einzigen Flug die kompletten Anschaffungskosten für das Flugzeug reinholen....



Das möchte man auch nicht bei einem Auto, bei einem Bus oder einem Zug.
Für alle Verkehrsmittel gilt in gleichem Maße, dass sie sich erst nach einiger Zeit rechnen - und beim Flugzeug sind die Anschaffungskosten eben besonders hoch und ohne Subventionen würde sie sich ggf. gar nicht mehr lohnen.
(Zumal auch die Betriebskosten von Flugzeugen weit über denen aller anderen Verkehrsmittel liegen. Der einzige Grund, warum die Dinger überhaupt Gewinn machen können, ist der vergleichsweise hohe Durchsatz, weil sie bei vergleichbarer Strecke und Zeit zwei-dreimal mehr Touren schaffen, als andere Verkehrsmittel. Das würde sich aber rapide ändern, wenn sie die für diese Geschwindigkeit benötigte Energie zu den gleichen Preisen beziehen müssten, wie andere Verkehrsmittel)



> Dann pack in deinen Passat, doch noch jeweils 4 Koffer und Handgepäck und dann reden wir nochmal über deinen angeblich besseren Komfort



20kg/Person? Kein Problem 



> Ein PKW in gleicher größe wäre allein technisch gar nicht machbar... da man dazu viel breitere Straßen z.b. benötigen würde...



Sorry, da hab ich in der Tiefe der nacht die Wörter vermischt. Ich meinte Investitionen pro Sitzplatz in gleicher Höhe, d.h. 1,6 Millionen für ein Auto, in dem 4 Personen Platz finden.
Ein Straßenfahrzeug für 800 Personen ist natürlich Schwachsinn, da brauchen wir nicht drüber zu reden 



> Und dann wäre nicht zu vergessen, wie oft fährst du alleine mit deinem Passat und wie oft fliegt ein A 380 leer?



Es geht um einen technischen Vergleich der Aussage "ein A380 ist sparsam im Vergleich zu anderen Verkehrsmitteln". Ist er nicht.
Das sein Einsatz etwas durchdachter geschieht, ist richtig - das wäre aber auch bei allen anderen Verkehrsmitteln möglich, wenn die Leute das denn wollten.




> Können wir schon, da die Effizient von Strahltriebwerken wesentlich höher ist wie bei Verbrennungsmotoren. Wenn man die Geschwindigkeit mit in Betracht zieht.
> Strahltriebwerk ? Wikipedia



Blöd nur, dass Effizienz das Verhältniss von Aufwand (=Energie) und Ergebniss (=Person von A nach B transportiert) ist und keine weiteren Elemente des Weges dazwischen (z.B. benötigte Zeit) berücksichtigt.
Noch blöder, dass es der Natur scheiß egal ist, wieso und mit welcher Effizienz wir fossile Energieträger verbrennen. Es gibt einfach nur stetig schlimmer werdende Konsequenzen, je mehr wir das machen.




> Solang der größte Teil des Stromes in Deutschland per Kohlekraftwerke produziert wird, find ich es nicht sehr inteligent auf Elektroantriebe wie sie in Zügen genützt werden umzusteigen bzw. die intensiver zu nützen.



Die Stromerzeugung ist sicherlich ein Problem, aber aufgrund des deutlich geringeren Verbrauchs pro Passagier ist die Bilanz unterm Strich immer noch eine der besten, die wir zur Auswahl haben.



> Zumal ich mit nem Zug auch sehr schlecht z.b. nach Amerika fahren kann



Willkommen in der Realität: 6,5 Milliarden Menschen können weder mit dem Zug noch mit dem Flugzeug just for fun nach Amerika reisen (und zwar nicht, weil da nicht genug Platz ist  ). Wenn du dich nicht dafür stark machen willst, die Menschenrechte abzuschaffen und die Weltbevölkerung in eine große Zahl dahinvegetierender Untermenschen und eine kleine, (ökologisch betrachtet) luxoriös lebende Herrenkaste aufzuteilen, dann kannst du froh sein, wenn das für derartige Reisen verwendete Schiff weniger als 10 Tage unterwegs ist bzw. überhaupt einen festen Ankunftstag einhalten kann.




> Vergleich doch mal die Arbeitsplätze der Lufthansa und die daraus resultierenden Einnahmen für den Staat mit denen der Windkraft Industrie
> Ist ein rießen großer Unterschied würde ich sagen.



Stimmt.
Die Windenergie kam 2007 auf 90.000 Beschäftigte in Deutschland, der Lufthansa Konzern kam 2008 auf 108.000 - "im Durchschnitt", also werden das zu erheblichen Teilen nicht einmal feste Anstellungen, sondern Kurzarbeit&Co sein. Da der Lufthansakonzern (der z.B. auch die Swiss, Austrian Airlines, Brussels Airlines, die US-amerikanische Jetblue, diverse Service-Unternehmen) seine Mitarbeiter aber in aller Welt verteilt, dürfte die Windbranche deutlich mehr Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland sichern, als die Lufthansa. (und da die auch noch GermanWings beinhaltet, bleibt daneben nur noch AirBerlin als weitere große Airline in Deutschland, um die Beschäftigungszahlen in der Photovoltaik -50000-60000, Biomasse und Wasserkraft zusammen zu überbieten)



> Die Luftfahrtindustrie bietet doch eine relativ gute Einnahme Quelle für den deutschen Staat, vorallem weil die Löhne dort auch relativ hoch sind und daher mehr sozialabgaben und Steuern bezahlt werden



Die Löhne in der Luftfahrtindustrie sind hoch? Willst du mich aufn Arm nehmen?
Die paar Piloten mögen viel verdienen, aber schon bei Flugbegleitern bist du in mittleren Gehaltskategorien, wenn sie für die Lufthansa selbst fliegen, und niedrigen, wenn du bei Billig-Airlines bist. Die meisten beschäftigten in der Luftfahrtbranche arbeiten aber am Boden und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das "Brötchen schmieren" im Catering eine hochbezahlte Tätigkeit ist? Oder Kofferwiegen am Check-in? Oder...



> Wenn man die Werte der Subvention und der Einnahmen im Bereich Luftfahrt gegenüberstellt, dann hat man denk ich ein Plus auf seite des Staates zu verbuchen.



Das mag durchaus sein. Ich wiederhole aber (hoffentlich zum letzten mal...) die Frage:
Sind sie auch die höchsten, die man für diese Investion (die ja nicht nur direkte Subventionen umfasst, sondern auch den Abfluss von Kapital ins Ausland für Technik und Öl, außenpolitische Maßnahmen, um überhaupt ans Öl zu kommen, die gesundheitlichen Schäden, die durch den Flugverkehr ausgelöst werden, der Verlust an Nutzfläche,...) bekommen könnte?




> Wobei ich es eig. viel unsinniger Finde, dass Deutschland jedesjahr viel Geld an die EU überweist und damit dann z.b. die Bauern in England subventioniert werden... davon hab ich als deutscher Bürger noch weniger



Im Vergleich zu dem, was Deutschland im inneren ausgibt, hält sich die Differenz zwischen Zahlungen an die EU und erhaltenen Leistungen von der EU noch in Grenzen. Im Gegenzug profitiert die deutsche Wirtschaft enorm vom großen Absatzmarkt innerhalb der EU.
Das wäre -selbst wenn man die idealistischen Hintergründe nicht teilt- ein Beispiel für eine "Subventionierung", die sich richtig auszahlt.



> Ich hatte das eig. eher so gemeint, dass die Entscheidungsfindung bei einem Unternehmen mit klarer Mehrheit einfacher ist und man auch besser Entscheidungen treffen kann.
> Sieht man doch am bsp. Opel, da stellen sich die anderen Länder doch auch quer, wenn Deutschland zu viele Vorteile bekommt



Ich finds schlimm genug, dass die Nationalität und Politik da überhaupt eine Rolle spielt :$
Wieso macht "soziale" Marktwirtschaft eigentlich primär dann einen Unterschied zur "freien", wenn es darum geht, dass der Staat den Unternehmen was gibt und verdammt selten umgekehrt?




> Bei der Entwicklungshilfe vielleicht.
> Aber so wie du dir das zum Thema Umwelt und Subventionen vorstellt, gleicht es doch auch sehr einer Wunschvorstellung...



Natürlich sind meine Vorstellungen, wie es sein sollte (und vor allem: wie es hätte sein sollen - das ein Wechsel jetzt schwierig ist, weiß ich. Aber nötig ist er trotzdem) eine Wunschvorstellung.
Wuschvorstellungen vom Idealzustand sind aber in Bezug auf Meinungsbildung nicht das gleiche, wie wenn jemand Wahnvorstellungen vom Ist-Zustand hat 
...und danach seine Wahlentscheidung trifft...  (siehe z.B. NPD)




> Mit dem soli hab ichs nicht verwechselt, aber das es diesen scheiß schon immer gab wusste ich nicht, was aber auch nichts daran ändert, dass er massiv durch Aufnahme von Schulden in den Geberländern finanziert werden muss...
> Und täusch dich mal nicht, in Bayern gibt es auch noch sehr viele ländliche Regionen
> Wobei mir ja Bayern egal ist, mir gehts um den großen Nachteil den BW dabei hat!



Wie lange es den gibt, sagt dir Wikipedia 
Und der Witz ist eben, das bei weitem nicht alle "Geberländer" auch wirklich Geberländer sind. Bayern z.B. war bis Mitte der 80er ein Nehmerland. Nur Hessen und BW haben die ganze Zeit gegeben (zeitweilig aber weniger, als z.B. NRW), umgekehrt aber auch die Produkte ihrer Industrie in den Gegenden verkauft, die andernfalls gar kein Markt gewesen werden.
(Womit wir wieder bei der Entwicklungshilfe wären)





> Was u.a. auch Seehofer an den Ostbundesländer sehr bemängelt hat, den die vergeuden das Geld was sie vom Ausgleich bekommen...



Das einige Landespolitiker unfähig sind, mit Geld umzugehen, stimmt durchaus.
Das ist aber kein Fehler des Ausgleichs, nur von dem kann ein Land nicht annähernd leben.



> Ohne Länderausgleich hätte BW ja genug Geld und müsste keine Studiengebühr einführen....



Und mit Länderausgleich sind auf einmal ein paar Millionen € von ein paar Studenten, die das Land vor dem Bankrott retten?
Wie hoch sind an deiner Uni die Einnahmen aus den Studiengebühren im Vergleich zum gesamten Uni-Haushalt, mal nachgeguckt?

Es ist ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, Studiengebühren haben nur sehr, sehr wenig mit Uni-Finanzierung und sehr, sehr viel mit einer Neidkampagne zu tun.




> Und zu mir sagen ich hätte keine Ahnung
> http://www.fm.baden-wuerttemberg.de..._in_Baden_Wuerttemberg_seit_1998_24032009.pdf
> Sieht für mich nach einer Veringerung der Schulden von 2007 auf 2008 aus und 2008 war es ähnlich, zumindest kein großes Defizit.




Hmm - ist zwar noch nicht die gesamte Geschichte, aber ich muss überrascht feststellen:
Du hast recht.
(jetzt muss nur noch einer Vorrechnen, wieviel Investitionen und Subventionen des Bundes und der EU nach BW gingen   )



> BW hats bezahlt und hätte man das Geld in die eigene Schulbildung investiert, bräuchte man die Zuwanderer nicht



Da rechne nochmal nach. Ein Teil der Leute, die zugewandert sind, sind noch nicht einmal in dem Staat zur Schule gegangen, in dem BW liegt.




Icejester schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird überhaupt kein Kerosin abgelassen. Das passiert in der zivilen Luftfahrt eigentlich nur in Notfällen.



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es in Deutschland sogar außerhalb von Notsituationen verboten ist und einige Maschienen nicht mal mehr eine Ablassvorrichtung haben. (warum auch? In den meisten Fällen ist an Bord alles okay, solange noch genug Kerosin da ist oder die Probleme sind so groß, dass man gar keine Zeit zum ablassen hätte)


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es in Deutschland sogar außerhalb von Notsituationen verboten ist und einige Maschienen nicht mal mehr eine Ablassvorrichtung haben. (warum auch? In den meisten Fällen ist an Bord alles okay, solange noch genug Kerosin da ist oder die Probleme sind so groß, dass man gar keine Zeit zum ablassen hätte)



Stimmt. Eigentlich ist das überall außerhalb von Notsituationen verboten. Und es ist selbst dann unterhalb einer Flughöhe von (ich glaube) 1.500 Metern verboten, so daß sowieso über 90% des Treibstoffs verdunsten, bevor irgendwas den Boden erreicht. Der Rest, der ankommt, ist dann so fein über einem so großen Areal zerstäubt, daß es egal ist. Und die meisten Flugzeuge sind dazu technisch tatsächlich gar nicht in der Lage, weil die entsprechenden Vorrichtungen fehlen.

Es handelt sich bei der Annahme, dies würde regelmäßig getan, schlicht und einfach um ein sehr hartnäckiges Märchen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, schon mal öfters geflogen?
> Mache ich regelmäßig und es ist sehr nervig, wenn das Flugzeug 2 Stunden kreisen muss, bis es eine Landeerlaubnis hat, oder das restliche Kerosin abgelassen wird, bevor es zur Landung ansetzen kann.


Ich bin schon öfter geflogen danke der Nachfrage.
Deswegen sollte man nicht zu den Stoßzeiten fliegen 
Aber das ist leider so üblich geworden bei den Geschäftsflügen 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte sich dann ändern, wenns man Tunnel unterhalb des Meeresbodens baut, die alle Kontinente miteinander verbindet.
> Der Tunnel im Ärmelkanal war früher auch undenkbar, heute Realität.


 Nur wären die Kosten unglaublich hoch für so ein Projekt.
Außerdem wirst du die Geschwindigkeit eines Flugzeuges auch so nicht erreichen 
Und mir wäre es auch nicht ganz wohl dabei wenn ich ehrlich bin, das ganze Wasser über mir 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die einzigen Flugzeuge, die wirklich voll sind, sind die Ferienflieger. Nimm mal eine Linienmaschine nach New York oder Moskau. Da sitzen nicht mal die Hälfte der Leute drinne, aber nicht der Fluggast bezahlt die übrigen Sitzplätze, nein, das machen wir alle über die Subventionen.
> Wenn ich schon daran denke, wieviele Landesfürsten ihren eigenen Regionalflughafen haben und dort Milliarden reinbuttern, damit er überhaupt läuft, könnte ich schon wieder das Kotzen kriegen.


Eig. ging es mehr um die Ferienflieger, aber mit den Linienfliegern hast du natürlich recht, da wäre eine Kürzung des Flugplans besser...
Und schaust du weiter oben sind wir mehrheitlich gegen kleine Flughäfen 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denkst du das oder weißt du das, schau mal genau nach?
> Airbus wird subventioniert bis zum Abwinken. Lufthansa kauft Airbus Flieger.


Das die Piloten der Lufthansa nicht schlecht verdienen weiß ich 
Und die restlichen Mitarbeiter nagen auch nicht am Hungertuch und dadurch geben sie auch ordentliche Beträge an Steuern, Sozialbeiträge zurück





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Airbus ist aber praktisch in fränzösicher Hand, die Endmontage findet in Toulouse statt.
> In Hamburg wird nur ein wenig gebastelt und getestet (ein Bekannter arbeitet dort als Aerodynamiker).


 Hamburg und Toulouse sind ja nicht die einzigsten Werke 
Außerdem weißt du sicher auch, das 15% der Daimler AG gehören und 40% im Streubesitz sind, von daher ist EADS nicht in französicher Hand




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, du kannst die USA nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen. Die Länder in Deutschland haben deshalb so eine große Macht, weils die Alliierten nach dem WW2 so wollten, damit ein einzelner nicht mehr so eine große Macht ansammeln kann.
> Daher geht ohne die Länder nichts im Bund (siehe Bunderat)



Die Politik wird in jedem Land einwenig anderst gehandhabt, nichtsdesto trotz Vergleicht man ein Bundesstaat eher mit einem anderen Bundesstaat als mit einem Zentralstaat!
Äpfel und Birnen vergleicht man ja auch nicht




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das möchte man auch nicht bei einem Auto, bei einem Bus oder einem Zug.
> Für alle Verkehrsmittel gilt in gleichem Maße, dass sie sich erst nach einiger Zeit rechnen - und beim Flugzeug sind die Anschaffungskosten eben besonders hoch und ohne Subventionen würde sie sich ggf. gar nicht mehr lohnen.
> (Zumal auch die Betriebskosten von Flugzeugen weit über denen aller anderen Verkehrsmittel liegen. Der einzige Grund, warum die Dinger überhaupt Gewinn machen können, ist der vergleichsweise hohe Durchsatz, weil sie bei vergleichbarer Strecke und Zeit zwei-dreimal mehr Touren schaffen, als andere Verkehrsmittel. Das würde sich aber rapide ändern, wenn sie die für diese Geschwindigkeit benötigte Energie zu den gleichen Preisen beziehen müssten, wie andere Verkehrsmittel)


War ja deine Rechnung und nicht meine 
Aber ein Flugzeug fliegt in der Regel bei stettiger Wartung 30 Jahre und das fast täglich und wie lang fährt dein Passat bei täglicher nutzung?
Außerdem um 1000 Menschen von Frankfurt nach Hongkong zu transportieren müsste ein A 380 zweimal fliegen.
Wie viele Passats und wie viel Zeit würdest du dafür benötigen?
Zumal wenn man dann noch rechnet, wie viele dabei auf der Strecke bleiben würden...
Von daher wenn du das ganze mal genau und fair vergleichst kommst du auf etwa die selbe Energiekosten...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 20kg/Person? Kein Problem


Und dann noch mit Klima dann sauft er ordentlich 
Aber ich stell es mir trotzdem sehr schwer vor in deinem Passat einfach mal während der Fahrt im Gang zu laufen 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht um einen technischen Vergleich der Aussage "ein A380 ist sparsam im Vergleich zu anderen Verkehrsmitteln". Ist er nicht.
> Das sein Einsatz etwas durchdachter geschieht, ist richtig - das wäre aber auch bei allen anderen Verkehrsmitteln möglich, wenn die Leute das denn wollten.


Er ist sparsamer, wenn man auch das einsatz gebiet nämlich weite Strecken betrachtet 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass Effizienz das Verhältniss von Aufwand (=Energie) und Ergebniss (=Person von A nach B transportiert) ist und keine weiteren Elemente des Weges dazwischen (z.B. benötigte Zeit) berücksichtigt.
> Noch blöder, dass es der Natur scheiß egal ist, wieso und mit welcher Effizienz wir fossile Energieträger verbrennen. Es gibt einfach nur stetig schlimmer werdende Konsequenzen, je mehr wir das machen.



Blöd das bei hoher Geschwindigkeit Strahltriebwerke weniger Traibstoff benötigen als Kolbenmotoren und darum ging es mir auch
Und wenn du bei deinem Passat mal z.b. 200 kmh fährst brauchst du auch mehr Benzin und das meinte ich auch... fährst du schnell sinkt die Effizienz des Autos und es braucht mehr Benzin wie wenn man nur 100 kmh im 6 gang fährt.
Und das finde ich sollte man daher nicht außer acht lassen, wie schnell man mit einem Flugzeug reisen kann...
Aber da brauch man sich denk ich nicht darüber unterhalten, dass ein auto ganz schön viel braucht bei hoher Geschwindigkeit 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Stromerzeugung ist sicherlich ein Problem, aber aufgrund des deutlich geringeren Verbrauchs pro Passagier ist die Bilanz unterm Strich immer noch eine der besten, die wir zur Auswahl haben.


Wenn der Strom nur aus erneuerbaren Energien kommen würde bestimmt, Kohle oder Ölkraftwerke (welches es in manchen Ländern gibt) finde ich nicht umweltverträglicher....







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Die Windenergie kam 2007 auf 90.000 Beschäftigte in Deutschland, der Lufthansa Konzern kam 2008 auf 108.000 - "im Durchschnitt", also werden das zu erheblichen Teilen nicht einmal feste Anstellungen, sondern Kurzarbeit&Co sein. Da der Lufthansakonzern (der z.B. auch die Swiss, Austrian Airlines, Brussels Airlines, die US-amerikanische Jetblue, diverse Service-Unternehmen) seine Mitarbeiter aber in aller Welt verteilt, dürfte die Windbranche deutlich mehr Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland sichern, als die Lufthansa. (und da die auch noch GermanWings beinhaltet, bleibt daneben nur noch AirBerlin als weitere große Airline in Deutschland, um die Beschäftigungszahlen in der Photovoltaik -50000-60000, Biomasse und Wasserkraft zusammen zu überbieten)


Gut wenn man das so rechnet bezweifle ich doch auch mal stark das alle diese Arbeiter in Deutschland beschäftigt, da doch ein sehr großer Anteil der Windkraftanlagen exportiert werden....
Und ein Angestellter bei der Lufthansa verdient mehr wie ein angestellter in der windkraftindustrie, von daher verdient der Staat da mehr 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Löhne in der Luftfahrtindustrie sind hoch? Willst du mich aufn Arm nehmen?
> Die paar Piloten mögen viel verdienen, aber schon bei Flugbegleitern bist du in mittleren Gehaltskategorien, wenn sie für die Lufthansa selbst fliegen, und niedrigen, wenn du bei Billig-Airlines bist. Die meisten beschäftigten in der Luftfahrtbranche arbeiten aber am Boden und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das "Brötchen schmieren" im Catering eine hochbezahlte Tätigkeit ist? Oder Kofferwiegen am Check-in? Oder...


Das man bei den Billig airlines nicht so viel verdient wie es früher in den 70er usw. der Fall war ist klar.
Aber ich hab mich eig. direkt auf die Lufthansa bezogen, da hab ich mich wohl in der Wortwahl falsch ausgedrückt.
Und auch wenn du wieder meinst die würden da wenig verdienen, muss ich dich enttäuschen dem ist eben nicht so!
Klar gibt es überrall auch weniger gut bezahlte Tätigkeiten, aber auch jemand der wie du sagst Kofferwiegt verdient im durchschnitt mehr wie jemand mit einer ähnlichen Tätigkeit in der Industrie...
Aber da kann ich dir natürlich auch ein dutzend schlecht bezahlte Jobs aufzählen, wenn du dann zufrieden bist 
Wenns dir Langweilig ist, kannst du ja gerne mal die Gehälter vergleichen die man bei der Lufthansa in diesen Berufen bekommt Home: Be-Lufthansa.com    und was man in anderen Bereichen so verdient 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mag durchaus sein. Ich wiederhole aber (hoffentlich zum letzten mal...) die Frage:
> Sind sie auch die höchsten, die man für diese Investion (die ja nicht nur direkte Subventionen umfasst, sondern auch den Abfluss von Kapital ins Ausland für Technik und Öl, außenpolitische Maßnahmen, um überhaupt ans Öl zu kommen, die gesundheitlichen Schäden, die durch den Flugverkehr ausgelöst werden, der Verlust an Nutzfläche,...) bekommen


Du immer mit deinen Umweltschäden durch den Flugverkehr 
Was ist mit den Umweltschäden durch den PKW-verkehr
Durch die Chemieindustrie....
Durch die schlechte Entlagerung von Atommüll...
Ich bin mir sicher die Subventionen bzw. die Schädigung der Umwelt ist da weitaus höher.
Genauso die Subventionen in diesen Bereichen sind bestimmt auch nicht ohne 
Ob sich das ganze lohnt muss denk ich jeder für sich selbst Entscheiden, ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich im Endeffekt für uns lohnt.
Aber wenn es dich interessiert hab ich dir hier ein paar berichte zum Thema Effizient und Subventionen.
Sparliste: Wenn Schäuble den Rotstift ansetzt - Politik - Deutschland - Handelsblatt.com
Energieeffizienz: Kluge Maschinen helfen beim Stromsparen - Technologie - Energie + Umwelt - Energie + Technik - Handelsblatt.com


Finanzpolitik: Subventionen sind nicht zwangsläufig schlecht - Meinung - Kommentare + Analysen - Politik - Handelsblatt.com






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu dem, was Deutschland im inneren ausgibt, hält sich die Differenz zwischen Zahlungen an die EU und erhaltenen Leistungen von der EU noch in Grenzen. Im Gegenzug profitiert die deutsche Wirtschaft enorm vom großen Absatzmarkt innerhalb der EU.
> Das wäre -selbst wenn man die idealistischen Hintergründe nicht teilt- ein Beispiel für eine "Subventionierung", die sich richtig auszahlt.


Naja das bezweifle ich doch mal stark. Deutsche Güter sind extrem gefragt, vorallem im Bereich Maschinenbau, Automobilindustrie... von daher dürfte das eig. nicht wirklich einen großen Unterschied ausmachen.
Zumal ich finde, das jeder bei gewissen Subventionen mehr Vorteile wie Person XY sieht und anderstherum.
Den ich finde jetzt nicht das deutsche Unternehmen von der Subventionierung von britischen Bauern profitieren...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich finds schlimm genug, dass die Nationalität und Politik da überhaupt eine Rolle spielt :$
> Wieso macht "soziale" Marktwirtschaft eigentlich primär dann einen Unterschied zur "freien", wenn es darum geht, dass der Staat den Unternehmen was gibt und verdammt selten umgekehrt?


Es fühlt sich halt permanent jedes Land benachteiligt...
So darfst du das nicht sehen, die Unternehmen geben Arbeitsplätze und zahlen Lohn und davon hat im Endeffekt der Staat doch viel 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...und danach seine Wahlentscheidung trifft...  (siehe z.B. NPD)


Solche Trotzwähler find ich auch nicht gut, wobei die es oft geschickt machen wenn sie gegen ausländer hetzen und sich gezielt an die dafür empfänglichen Leute wenden 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie lange es den gibt, sagt dir Wikipedia
> Und der Witz ist eben, das bei weitem nicht alle "Geberländer" auch wirklich Geberländer sind. Bayern z.B. war bis Mitte der 80er ein Nehmerland. Nur Hessen und BW haben die ganze Zeit gegeben (zeitweilig aber weniger, als z.B. NRW), umgekehrt aber auch die Produkte ihrer Industrie in den Gegenden verkauft, die andernfalls gar kein Markt gewesen werden.
> (Womit wir wieder bei der Entwicklungshilfe wären)


Prinzipiell ja, aber wie du wohl herausgelesen hast lese ich jeden morgen Zeitung und die Tabelle hat halt leider erst bei 1990 angefangen und ein vermerk, dass die früheren Zahlungen weggelassen wurden gab es nicht...
Und da geh ich dann nicht extra in wiki und schau es direkt nach ob es stimmt.
Mir geht es aber eher darum, das man nur gibt wenn man auch etwas übrig hat.
Für die Schulden sind viele Zinsen angefallen die bezahlt werden müssen, wenn man die jedesmal von staatshaushalt abzieht, hätte man im endeffekt viel mehr davon wenn man nur gibt, wenn man auch schwarze Zahlen schreibt 
Dir wäre es ja auch nicht recht, wenn du mir z.b. 50€ geben musst, dir dafür aber 50€ leihen musst für die du wiederum Zinsen entrichten musst 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einige Landespolitiker unfähig sind, mit Geld umzugehen, stimmt durchaus.
> Das ist aber kein Fehler des Ausgleichs, nur von dem kann ein Land nicht annähernd leben.


Es schmälert halt den Verlust, der Länder die Grundlos Geld ausgeben...
Aber ich bin strikt gegen eine Haushaltsfinanzierung auf pump... und die wird durch den Länderausgleich in seiner jetzigen Art eben gefördert...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und mit Länderausgleich sind auf einmal ein paar Millionen € von ein paar Studenten, die das Land vor dem Bankrott retten?
> Wie hoch sind an deiner Uni die Einnahmen aus den Studiengebühren im Vergleich zum gesamten Uni-Haushalt, mal nachgeguckt?
> 
> Es ist ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, Studiengebühren haben nur sehr, sehr wenig mit Uni-Finanzierung und sehr, sehr viel mit einer Neidkampagne zu tun.



In BW gibt es schon sehr viele Unis das sollte man nicht außer acht lassen.
Klar werden dadurch keine Milliardenbeiträge eingenommen, aber es ist doch so das jeder Euro zählt den man irgendwie Einnehmen kann 
Ganz nach dem Motto "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist"




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (jetzt muss nur noch einer Vorrechnen, wieviel Investitionen und Subventionen des Bundes und der EU nach BW gingen   )


Kannst es ja mit dem Länderausgleich gegenrechnen und mir beschied geben wie das Ergebnis aussieht 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da rechne nochmal nach. Ein Teil der Leute, die zugewandert sind, sind noch nicht einmal in dem Staat zur Schule gegangen, in dem BW liegt.


Da hast du wohl leider recht 
Aber gerade dieser Teil der Bevölkerung geht nur sehr selten auf ein Gymnasium.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es in Deutschland sogar außerhalb von Notsituationen verboten ist und einige Maschienen nicht mal mehr eine Ablassvorrichtung haben. (warum auch? In den meisten Fällen ist an Bord alles okay, solange noch genug Kerosin da ist oder die Probleme sind so groß, dass man gar keine Zeit zum ablassen hätte)



Kerosin abzulassen ist auch in der Regel nicht nötig 
Mein dad ist Pilot und das wird relativ genau immer berechnet, da mehr mehr Gewicht zu höheren Kosten führt.

Sorry für meine verspätete Antwort, aber aus Gesundheitsgründen war es mir früher nicht möglich

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber ein Flugzeug fliegt in der Regel bei stettiger Wartung 30 Jahre und das fast täglich und wie lang fährt dein Passat bei täglicher nutzung?



Bei den Wartungskosten, die ein Flugzeug verursacht (gerne auch pro Sitzplatz gerechnet): Ewig. Da kann ich nämlich Jährlich nen neuen kaufen 



> Außerdem um 1000 Menschen von Frankfurt nach Hongkong zu transportieren müsste ein A 380 zweimal fliegen.
> Wie viele Passats und wie viel Zeit würdest du dafür benötigen?



Zur Zeit hab ich schon was gesagt, die Gesamtzahl ist schnurz, wenn man mit Energieaufwand pro Passagier rechnet.



> Und dann noch mit Klima dann sauft er ordentlich



Weniger als 1l/Stunde.



> Aber ich stell es mir trotzdem sehr schwer vor in deinem Passat einfach mal während der Fahrt im Gang zu laufen



Fahr mit dem Flieger mal rechts ran, wenn einer kotzen muss 



> Blöd das bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ...blabla



Nochmal lesen. Das Ziel ist es, Leute von a nach b zu bringen.



> Wenn der Strom nur aus erneuerbaren Energien kommen würde bestimmt, Kohle oder Ölkraftwerke (welches es in manchen Ländern gibt) finde ich nicht umweltverträglicher....



Es zählt aber nicht, was du findest, sondern was ist.
Und es ist so, dass ein vollbesetzter ICE3 pro Person und km weniger Emissionen verursacht, als ein vollbesetzter A380 pro Person und km, selbst dann, wenn letzter zu 100% aus Kohlekraftwerken gespeist wird. Stationäre Kraftwerke haben einfach den Vorteil, dass sie verdammt groß sein können und sich keine Gedanken ums Gewicht zu machen brauchen -> es können Optimierungen und Filteranlagen zum Einsatz kommen, da kann kein Flugzeug mithalten.





> Gut wenn man das so rechnet bezweifle ich doch auch mal stark das alle diese Arbeiter in Deutschland beschäftigt, da doch ein sehr großer Anteil der Windkraftanlagen exportiert werden....



Du bezweifelst, dass "deutsche Arbeitsplätze", die zur Produktion in Deutschland dienen, in Deutschland liegen 



> Klar gibt es überrall auch weniger gut bezahlte Tätigkeiten, aber auch jemand der wie du sagst Kofferwiegt verdient im durchschnitt mehr wie jemand mit einer ähnlichen Tätigkeit in der Industrie...



Da hätte ich dann gerne mal ne Quelle führ.
Berichte, die ich gesehen haben, hatten z.T. 400€ Jobs beim Bodenpersonal oder Leute, die HartzIV-Zuschüsse erhalten.
Und im Vergleich zu 2 Piloten pro Flugzeug macht das Bodenpersonal nunmal den Löwenanteil der Beschäftigten einer Airline aus.




> Du immer mit deinen Umweltschäden durch den Flugverkehr
> Was ist mit den Umweltschäden durch den PKW-verkehr
> Durch die Chemieindustrie....
> Durch die schlechte Entlagerung von Atommüll...
> Ich bin mir sicher die Subventionen bzw. die Schädigung der Umwelt ist da weitaus höher.



Da stimme ich dir durchaus zu.
Soll ich damit weitermachen? 



> Genauso die Subventionen in diesen Bereichen sind bestimmt auch nicht ohne



In der Chemie gehts, zur Autobranche muss seit letztem Jahr nichts mehr sagen und zur Atomindustrie kann ich spätestens seit der letzten Wahl nichts mehr sagen, ohne den Kotzeimer bereitzustellen 



> Ob sich das ganze lohnt muss denk ich jeder für sich selbst Entscheiden, ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich im Endeffekt für uns lohnt.



Das Problem ist, dass es nicht jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann, sondern dass es einzelne für alle entscheiden. Denn die Konsequenzen bleiben nicht beim Entscheidungsträger. Sie bleiben nicht mal bei denen, die davon profitieren oder bei "uns".




> Naja das bezweifle ich doch mal stark. Deutsche Güter sind extrem gefragt, vorallem im Bereich Maschinenbau, Automobilindustrie... von daher dürfte das eig. nicht wirklich einen großen Unterschied ausmachen.



Die Nachfrage nach Gütern ändert sich ganz schnell, wenn die aufgrund hoher Zölle deutlich teurer werden oder wenn sie aufgrund anderer gesetzlicher Vorschriften nicht eingesetzt werden können.
Wer viel exportieren will, ist auf einen barrierefreien Wirtschaftsraum angewiesen.



> Da hast du wohl leider recht
> Aber gerade dieser Teil der Bevölkerung geht nur sehr selten auf ein Gymnasium.



Wieso sollte jemand, der vor 30 Jahren seinen Abschluss an ner polytechnischen Oberschule gemacht hat, auch aufs Gymnasium?


----------

